# THEWALL get bigger and stronger log



## Thewall (Jan 30, 2021)

I figured I would start posting workouts. I train at home now and miss the gym environment. The one thing good is I never miss a workout. 

overall goals
weight 225
squat 500
bench 400
deadlift 600
Strict press 250

rest day today, will start up posting  tommorow


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2021)

Those are solid numbers. Good luck.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 31, 2021)

Let's go buddy.  Plenty of guy here to support ya.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay. Just got off a high volume bro split couple weeks ago. This is lower volume higher intensity training 

chest/back

bench  185x10, 225x8, 245x5, 275x8
incline. 225x6, 245x6
band flies. Light band x15-20 3sets

back
t-bar row. 180x10, 225x7, 250x6,x6
nuetral pull-ups. 17,  50x6, 50x5, 50x5
barbell shrugs 315x15, 365x10, 405x10, 315x20 with forward lean.


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Okay. Just got off a high volume bro split couple weeks ago. This is lower volume higher intensity training
> 
> chest/back
> 
> ...



Love it!!!

Simple, hard training.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2021)

Any consideration to competing?


----------



## Thewall (Jan 31, 2021)

Cj275. Yeah man back to the basics. Always seemed to do well with heavy basic lifting. 

snake. I actually did some powerlifting years ago pre kids. I thought about possibly trying again if the body holds up and I could get my numbers.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice work brother.  Keep it up


----------



## creekrat (Feb 1, 2021)

No problems, just more work. You can hit those numbers


----------



## Sickman (Feb 1, 2021)

We have similar goals. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah keep it up man, I'll follow along.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 1, 2021)

are those your goals or current stats.?? forgive my slowness. solid numbers thus far.

get training and log away..
M3


----------



## Thewall (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks everyone (feel a lot more motivated)

musclemedicine md 

those are my current goals right now


----------



## Jay22 (Feb 1, 2021)

Okay guys and ladies if they want I'm looking for the best way to stay cut as well as keep muscle .I'm looking for some advice on a meal program and perhaps some ideas for workouts I've been in and out of the gym for years did some powerlifting competitions and then got wore out so now I just want to maintain . As well as  look good any advice would be good thank you.


----------



## Jay22 (Feb 1, 2021)

I am 220 and I'm doing calisthenics and light workouts with weight right now due to a shoulder injury before the injury I mastered the weight of 400 squat bench deadlift.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Legs and calf’s 
This is 2nd day of leg cycle based off of first day’s performance. Really going for strength in legs right now

front squat 5 second negative
165x3. 195x3. 230x3. 245x3. 260x3
Paused back squat 3 seconds in hole
225x3. 240x3. 255x3. 270x3
leg extension 70x20. 105x15 slow negative 105x 15 same
RDL. 315x10
standing calf raise. 135x30. 225x15,15,15+5 burns
forearm work


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 2, 2021)

I bet that 5 second negative is pretty gnarly.  Good job dude.


----------



## FarmerTed (Feb 2, 2021)

Building Thewall. 
Excellent. I'll follow along.


----------



## snake (Feb 2, 2021)

Thewall said:


> snake. I actually did some powerlifting years ago pre kids. I thought about possibly trying again if the body holds up and I could get my numbers.




You hit those goals in a competition at a local meet and you'll do well if you make the 220's. A 1,500 total is top 3. How old are you? Do you lift equipped?


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Snake. 
I am 41 now
I started in powerlifting multi ply. Did not like it. Went to single ply then for my last competition about 10 years ago it was push pull. I went raw. I hit 560 deadlift. 340 bench I believe, way under weight in the 220’s
i would love to hit 600 deadlift 500 squat and 400 bench raw. My hips are my issue now. I need to be smart. Going to see how it goes. 
How about yourself. Weight class? Goals? Equipped or not?


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

Deadliftter. 
I am digging the slow negative. Have to really control the movement.  I am feeling stronger already. Hoping to move up in weight next leg session.


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 2, 2021)

Am i missing something with ur pull-up count? 
What is 50x6?


----------



## Thewall (Feb 2, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Am i missing something with ur pull-up count?
> What is 50x6?



I added a 50 pound dumbbell to my waist(belt)

did 6 reps.  If I don’t use weight I just put the reps.


----------



## Jin (Feb 3, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I added a 50 pound dumbbell to my waist(belt)
> 
> did 6 reps.  If I don’t use weight I just put the reps.



Impressive


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 3, 2021)

What is single ply and multi ply?


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 3, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> What is single ply and multi ply?



equipment.  single ply meaning 1 layer and multi meaning more than 1.  It's supportive gear one can wear when competing in certain divisions.

I would suggest wearing briefs if your hips are giving you problems.  They'll save those hips from the beating your training.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 3, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> equipment.  single ply meaning 1 layer and multi meaning more than 1.  It's supportive gear one can wear when competing in certain divisions.
> 
> I would suggest wearing briefs if your hips are giving you problems.  They'll save those hips from the beating your training.



thanks for suggestion. Going to try and get away without them because I know it helps a lot in the hole and that is where I need the strength for raw lifting.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 3, 2021)

Shoulders and arms

Seated press behind neck. 
135x10. 155x6. 175x5. 180x5

lying band laterals. 
mini x20  strong mini x 18, 15
dumbbell lateral
30x25

cable front raise 
40x12,12,11

rear db flies
50x12,15. 30x15

pushdown
70x15, 15, 13

close grip press (slow reps really trying to isolate triceps)
155x10. 185x6. 205x6, 5

hammer curl
50x14, 14, 15

standing dumbbell wrist curl
70x15, 14, 13
forearm grip work


----------



## Thewall (Feb 6, 2021)

Chest/back

decline bench
185x10, 225x8, 255x6, 285x5

incline bench
225x5, 255x6

dumbell flies
50x14, 50x15, 50x15

bent over row
185x10, 235x7, 275x7, 275x7

pull-ups
17, 70x3, 50x5, 30x8

seated dumbbell shrug
100x20, 100x18, 100x15

barbell shrug 1st rep deadlift
365x15


----------



## Thewall (Feb 7, 2021)

Weight upon rising
202. 
slowly putting on

legs

front squat
230x3  245x3. 260x3. 275x3. 295x3. 320x3

squat
270x5. 290x5. 305x5

band leg curl 
medium band x10, 10, 10

seated calf raise
145x35. 195x20. 195x18. 195x25

fat grip dumbbell holds
70x60 sec. 70x 40 sec. 70x 30 sec 

felt a little beat up in leg department today. Everything felt heavy. Next week I will Deload.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 8, 2021)

Shoulders/Arms

standing strict press
135x6  155x6. 175x5. 195x5

dumbell side laterals
30x20. 30x18. 30x 19. 30x17+5

rear flies
mini band x 12,  12,  12 

pushdowns
70x15. 70x15. 80x12. 80x12

dips
15. 20x10.  50x9. 50x9

hammer curls
50x15. 70x7. 70x7. 70x6


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 9, 2021)

Thewall said:


> thanks for suggestion. Going to try and get away without them because I know it helps a lot in the hole and that is where I need the strength for raw lifting.



You could try the gateway briefs which is made of knee sleeve material.  Some compression and tightness but not much in terms of aiding your lift.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 9, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You could try the gateway briefs which is made of knee sleeve material.  Some compression and tightness but not much in terms of aiding your lift.


Thanks brotheriron, I am going to look into that


----------



## Thewall (Feb 11, 2021)

Chest/back

bench
135x5. 185x5. 225x5. 245x4. 265x5. 275x5. 295x6 

incline dumbell
90x7. 90x7

flies 
60x12  60x12. 60x12. 60x12

bent over row
225x10. 225x10. 225x10. 225x10

nuetral pull-ups 
15,  50x9. 50x6. 50x5

shrugs
225x15  225x15. 225x15

not feeling it today. Didn’t go as hard as normal.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 15, 2021)

Weight upon rising
200
staying at 4300 calories 

took about 3 Deload sessions. I felt good today so went hard again and it paid off

bench
225x5, 245x5,  275x3, 300x5!!!

incline
245x5, 260x4

light band standing flies.
 20, 20, 20

t-bar rows
225x7, 225x7, 225x7

nuetral pull-ups
17, 20x8, 20x7, 20x7+1/2rep

dumbell shrugs (no straps first 2 sets)
100x20, 100x20, 100x20, 100x20

did various forearm work after


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 17, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I bet that 5 second negative is pretty gnarly.  Good job dude.


that was the first thing I thought too. slow eccentrics really tears it up!


----------



## Thewall (Feb 18, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

seated press behind neck 
135x10, 155x5, 175x5, 165x8

cable side lateral
20x15, 20x14, 20x14, 

dumbell lateral
30x25

Plate front raise
55x13, 55x10, 55x10 dropped to 45x10

pushdown superset with dips
70x15, 70x12,  70x12
15.        12.       10

reverse curl
65x15, 85x10, 85x10, 85x10

forearm work


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 19, 2021)

25 rep with 30lb DB's om those lateral raises had to have you on fire.  Good stuff.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 20, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> 25 rep with 30lb DB's om those lateral raises had to have you on fire.  Good stuff.



I felt the shoulders today for sure. Hindered my chest workout lol!!!


----------



## Thewall (Feb 20, 2021)

Chest/back

decline bench press
185x10, 225x8, 255x6, 275x4 slow reps

incline press
225x6, 245x4 slow rep

incline db flies
30x15, 50x12, 50x12

pull ups
15, 14, 12, 10

bent over row
225x10, 225x10, 225x10

single cable row
90x8, 90x8, 90x9

db shrug 
70x40, 100x20, 100x20

y raise
medium bandx15, 15, 15

forearm work


----------



## snake (Feb 20, 2021)

Still watching. Keep the heat on.


----------



## MuscleMedicineMD (Feb 20, 2021)

still watching as well bro.. side laterals can literally be done nearly every workout, anterior delts is a different story, but for nice capped delts, get those in there!


----------



## Thewall (Feb 21, 2021)

MuscleMedicineMD said:


> still watching as well bro.. side laterals can literally be done nearly every workout, anterior delts is a different story, but for nice capped delts, get those in there!


thanks for advice. I need those capped delts. Started doing laterals on off days. Going to get more consistent.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 21, 2021)

Legs/calf’s 

squat
185x3, 225x3, 255x3, 275x3, 305x3, 345x3

front squat
225x5, 240x5, 260x5

lunges
45x10, 95x10

stiff legged deadlift
135x10, 185x10, 235x10, 235x10

standing calf raise 
135x20, 185x20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Feb 24, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

behind neck fat bar press
135x10, 155x5, 180x4

log press
165x7, 185x4

front raise
super mini band x 12, 12, 12

dumbell partial laterals (supersetted with above)
50x10, 10, 10

rear flies 
mini band x 12,12, 12

pushdowns
70x12, 70x12, 70x12

tates press
50x12, 50x12, 50x12

hammer curl 
50x12, 50x12, 50x12

reverse curl
65x10, 65x 10, 65x10, 65x 10


----------



## PZT (Feb 24, 2021)

like your workouts. we could lift together lol


----------



## Thewall (Feb 26, 2021)

PZT said:


> like your workouts. we could lift together lol


lol, man I miss those days with a lifting partner. That really helps push you. I tell you what though, being a part of this community and logging my workouts has helped motivate me more since I train at home and miss the gym environment.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 26, 2021)

I wasn’t feeling it too much today, but once I started the workout went well. I haven’t deadlifted in 2 years trying to keep hip healthy since it always seemed to aggravate it the most. I said **** it today and felt it out, not too bad. I just am hoping it is good next couple days. 

chest/back

bench
225x5, 245x5, 275x3, 305x4!!

incline dumbell
70x15, 100x6, 100x6

band flies
medium band x15, 15, 15

nuetral pull-ups
mex19, 20x10, 20x10, 20x10+2

deadlift (just feeling it out)
225x3, 315x2, 385x2, 405x3

One arm dumbbell row
130x10, 150x8, 150x7

barbell shrug
225x10, 315x10, 315x15


----------



## Sickman (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice work bro.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 28, 2021)

hip did not bother me as much as I thought it would after the deadlifts the other day. Today was more of a pump day for legs. I will go heavy every other session. 

weight 200 upon waking. Holding at 4200 a day

legs/calfs

reverse lunges
50x15, 70x10,10,10

leg extension
70x20, 105x15, 130x15, 130x15

glute ham raise
12, 10, 10

seated calf raise
145x20, 195x15, 195x14, 195x14, 195x15

side laterals
mini band x15,15,15

Forearm work


----------



## Thewall (Mar 1, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

seated fat bar press
135x8, 155x6, 175x5, 185x5, 195x41/2. PR!!

dumbell shoulder press 
70x20

rear delt flies
super minix15, light band x 15,15,15

upright row
95x12, 95x12, 95x12, 95x12

jm press supersetted with below
135x10, 135x9, 135x9

barbell curl
95x10, 95x10, 95x9

tricep ladder push-up (floor, 1ft up, 2.5 ft up)
32reps, 21reps, 20reps no rest

reverse fat bar wrist curl
65x15, 12, 12, 10

felt strong today!!!


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 1, 2021)

Strong triceps.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 5, 2021)

Weight 201 in morning 

chest/back

decline bench
225x8, 245x5, 275x4, 305x4

incline press
225x5, 245x4, 225x8

incline db flies
30x15, 50x12,12

bent over bench row
135x12, 155x12, 175x6,6 155x8

nuetral pull-ups x16
behind back pull-ups x8
wide pull-ups x7,6

trap bar shrugs
225x15,15 275x15, 18


----------



## Thewall (Mar 6, 2021)

Legs

reverse lunge
50x12, 70x12, 95x10

squats
185x10, 225x20

leg extension 
90x18, 115x15, 115x13, 115x12

step ups
20, 60x15

stiff legged deadlift
225x8, 225x8 ( stopped quads were to unstable)

band leg curl
medium band x10, 10, 10

standing calf raise
225x12, 225x15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Mar 8, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

log press
125x6, 145x6, 175x5, 185x4. 125x19

mini band lateral
15, 18, 16, 17

front raise
45x12, 65x10, 65x9

rear laterals
30x15, 30x15, 30x14

close grip supersetted with reverse curl
205x8/65x12,  205x7/65x11,  205x7/65x11

pushdown supersetted with hammer curl
70x12/50x12,  90x9/50x12, 90x9/50x12

forearm work


----------



## Thewall (Mar 14, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

seated press
135x10, 155x8, 175x5, 165x7+ 2rp

dumbell lateral
35x15, 35x13, 35x13-30x10-20x12

reverse flies
super mini x 20, 20, 20

standing db press
70x15

pushdown
70x15 70x11, 70x12, 70x11

overhead extension 
medium band x 12,10, 10

hammer curl
medium band x 10, 10, 10 , 10

Reverse fat bar curl
65x12, 75x10, 75x10

grip work

dropped my carbs from around 500 to 250-300.  Felt like body was not handling them as efficiently. Waist was going up with weight not changing along with other issues. I upped my fats but I am in a deficit now. Wanted to maintain for longer, but going to have to reset. I will run this for 3-4 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 14, 2021)

Need noodz


----------



## white ape (Mar 15, 2021)

agreed. 3 pages on f numbers and words without a single nood. 

just wanted to post so I could subscribe and watch him your progress. Great log ya got here. 



FlyingPapaya said:


> Need noodz


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

Thewall tryin to be fked by a damn papaya and an ape. Its like some weird Kai Greene pegging scene or something. so Ive heard


----------



## white ape (Mar 15, 2021)

no need to be jealous. We are still conducting interviews for a good pivot man. You seem like a solid candidate 



PZT said:


> Thewall tryin to be fked by a damn papaya and an ape. Its like some weird Kai Greene pegging scene or something. so Ive heard


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

white ape said:


> no need to be jealous. We are still conducting interviews for a good pivot man. You seem like a solid candidate



I apologize if I came off as if I didn't wanna blow a apes back out and get a nice papaya gushin good good. 



respectfully raw dawg mcgee


----------



## Thewall (Mar 16, 2021)

Lol. Funny stuff


----------



## Thewall (Mar 16, 2021)

Chest/back

bench 
185x8, 225x8, 255x6, 275x4, 295x5(added medium band reverse)

incline
225x4, 255x4, 225x9

pushups right after last set of incline
15, 27 minute later

i did a set of pull-ups in between each bench set. Here they are
20, 14, 11, 10, 10, 10

bent over row
205x10, 255x7, 255x7

upper back band row
heavy band x 12, 11, 12

barbell shrug
255x16, 255x17, 255x16, 255x18


----------



## Thewall (Mar 16, 2021)

white ape said:


> agreed. 3 pages on f numbers and words without a single nood.
> 
> just wanted to post so I could subscribe and watch him your progress. Great log ya got here.



lol. I hear what you guys are saying. I took 2 shots in gym today. I will see if I can post them
I am sitting at 199 right now, I am off right now, have been for a month. Probably won’t blast for another 2 months. Trying to tighten up a tad right now nothing crazy.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking awesome man! I figured you were big, given the weights you have been working with. Keep up the hard work bro. It's definitely paying off!


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2021)

Overall it’s a fantastic physique. Well done. 

If that waist gets smaller and you lose some BF your upper body will be stellar. 

If I had to give criticism (hard to do when I don’t look as good) I’d say you need to bring your legs up closer to your upper body’s level. 

Really great work man.


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2021)

Damn!! You are a wall!


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2021)

white ape said:


> Damn!! You are a wall!



Not just any wall. He is The Wall.


----------



## Sickman (Mar 16, 2021)

Looking thick and solid asf. Nice work


----------



## Thewall (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate the positive feedback. 
(Jin) I was also thinking the same thing with the legs, looking at the picture. I will have to start hitting some more volume for those legs!!!!


----------



## PZT (Mar 17, 2021)

Looks like a big fkin 200 lbs. awesome man


----------



## Thewall (Mar 18, 2021)

Legs

reverse elevated lunge
95x10, 115x10, 115x8

High bar squat
185x10, 225x10, 250x10, 250x10

leg extension
70x20, 20, 20, 20

bang leg curl
light band x 10, 10, 10

standing calf raise
225x20, 225x18, 225x18, 225x18

some band delt raises

i have to get use to higher rep squats.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 20, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

behind the neck press
135x8, 155x6, 175x5, 

front press
205x3, 155x14

front dumbbell raise superseded with side lateral
30x15/30x10, 30x13/30x9, 30x12/30x8

rear flies
mini band x 10, 11, 10

pushdown superseded with hammer curl
heavy band x20/50x12, hb x15/50x12, hb x 15/50x10

reverse curl supersetted with close grip push-up 
65x12/25, 85x12/20, 85x12/20

forearm work

really good pump today and last couple workouts. I have lowered carbs from 450-500 to 250-300 and have noticed better pumps. I am a little surprised by that but it is working so I will continue with it.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 23, 2021)

Chest/backFelt pretty good today. Weight is 198. I am trying to find the sweet spot right now. Metabolism is definitely faster now with the high calorie off-season. I’m thinking right around 3700 calories with a 30 35 35 macro breakdown right now. Decline bench225x7, 245x6, 275x5, reverse medium band added 275x10Incline bench225x5, 245x5Standing fliesLight band x 15, 20, 19, 20Pull-ups (between every bench set)21 20#chain x 8, 8, 8, 7, 8, 8, 8, 8Deadlift225x5, 315x4, 365x3, 405x3Single cable row70x15, 90x10, 90x10+2rpUpright row(trap emphasized) 135x8, 155x7Deadlift felt okay today not where I should be strength wise. Trying to keep form good, stopped when form breaks down. Back is strong, need to bring up the leg strength.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 23, 2021)

Decline bench
225x7, 245x6, 275x5, reverse green added 275x10

incline bench
225x5, 245x5

standing flies 
light band x 20, 19, 20

pullups (between each bench set)
21, 20#chain x 8, 8, 8, 7, 8, 8, 8

deadlift
225x5, 315x4, 365x3, 405x3

single cable row
70x15, 90x10, 90x10, 90x10+2

upright row (trap emphasized)

don’t know why it is in paragraph form above


----------



## Thewall (Mar 25, 2021)

Legs

reverse lunge ( more of a warm up today)
20, 45x15, 65x15

squat
225x5, 275x5, 290x5, 305x5, 325x5

leg extension
105x18, 105x18, 105x18, 105x18

lying leg curl with dumbell
30x15, 50x8, 30x15, 30x15

Seated calf raise
145x20, 195x20, 195x20, 195x20+5 rp 

some delt and forearm work.


----------



## Jin (Mar 25, 2021)

Hammer those legs. IMO. Blast them with volume. 225@ 3x20 or something similar. Or alternate between a day like the above and a volume day.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hammer those legs. IMO. Blast them with volume. 225@ 3x20 or something similar. Or alternate between a day like the above and a volume day.




Thanks Jin. Yeah that’s what I was thinking. I was going to do 5x10 one day 5x5 the other. Maybe I’ll throw in those 20 rep squats instead of 10’s!!!


----------



## Thewall (Mar 26, 2021)

Shoulders/arms

seated barbell press
135x10, 155x8, 175x5, 185x4

log press
105x25

cable side lateral
20x15, 20x15, 20x15

cable front raise
30x15, 40x15, 40x15

rear delt swings(supersetted with above)
50x13, 50x15, 50x15

dips
30, 50x11, 70x8

hammer curl (supersetted with above)
50x15, 50x15, 50x14

pushdown
70x20, 90x10, 90x10, 90x9

reverse curl(supersetted with above)
65x15, 85x9, 85x8, 85x7

grip work

felt good today, maintaining strength and feeling stronger in certain areas!!


----------



## Thewall (Mar 28, 2021)

Chest/back

bench
225x5, 245x5, 275x5, 295x3, 225x10

incline
225x4, 245x4, 185x10

low incline fly
50x12, 50x11, 50x11

pull ups
10, 10, 10, 9, 9,9, 8, 8, 8, 9

bent over row
225x8, 275x5, 275x6

leaning forward shrug
225x15, 275x15, 315x11, 315x12


----------



## Thewall (Mar 30, 2021)

Legs

lunge (warm up)
15, 45x10, 95x10

squat
185x10, 225x20, 245x20

leg extension 
95x10, 95x20, 95x17

standing calf raise
225x15, 225x12, 225x12, 225x12,  50 reps me


workouts have been good. Staying at 3400 calories right now and seem to be maintaining. I don’t want to go much lower right now. I want to tighten up a tad, maybe inch off waist. Going to increase cardio. I have been doing 3 days at 20 min. I will go up in days and go to 25-30 min. Also going to add 4th training day to split chest and back. Will try and go 4 on one off, will see how I feel. If I feel need extra day at any time I will take it.


----------



## quackattack (Mar 30, 2021)

245x20 sounds brutal.  Nice work.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 30, 2021)

quackattack said:


> 245x20 sounds brutal.  Nice work.



thanks. It was hard, had to dig deep. I was in better shape than I thought though. 

It was recommended by big dog Jin!!


----------



## PZT (Mar 30, 2021)

how was that lower back pump after the death squat sets lol


----------



## Thewall (Mar 31, 2021)

PZT said:


> how was that lower back pump after the death squat sets lol



lower back was fine. Just breathing harder than normal. I will up the weight next time


----------



## Thewall (Mar 31, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

behind neck press
135x10, 155x8, 155x8, 155x8

lying band laterals 
minix 20, 20, 20, 20

Clean and log press every rep at hip
105x15, 105x15

front raise
50x12, 50x12, 50x12, 50x10

y raise
light band x 12, 10, 8

hybrid upright row/pull (mid to lower trap)
bar +2 medium band x 10, 10, 10, 10

20 min cardio right after 8 incline @ 3.4 mph

This week begins my higher volume lower intensity phase. I ran the lower volume higher intensity phase for 3 months. I was happy with results. I got some new personal records on a couple movements. 
I like changing every 2-3 months, body adapts and I feel these phases prime the body for the next phase. 

scale went down 2 pounds today which is a sign I am losing weight. I am pretty consistent on scale so when it drops it is a sign that I will start losing. I will probably bump my calories a little because of my history in doing this. I don’t want to lose weight that fast this go around. I would also like to increase my conditioning for overall health and fat loss. 

(just yesterday I was posting that my 3400 calories has me maintaining, so much for that lol!!)


----------



## Thewall (Apr 2, 2021)

Back/biceps

 bench row dumbbells 
50x20, 70x15, 70x13, 70x12, 70x10

pull-ups
17, 10, 9, 9, 9

Close grip pulldown
120x14, 120x12, 120x10, 120x10

pullover
50x14, 50x15, 50x15

barbell curl
65x21, 65x21, 65x21

concentration db curl
30x10, 30x10, 30x10

forearm work
dumbell lateral 100 reps every day split into 2 50 rep sessions

treadmill 20 min 3.4 @ 8 incline right after workout


----------



## Sickman (Apr 3, 2021)

Good work brother.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 3, 2021)

Chest/triceps

did 30 min fasted cardio in morning 

incline press
185x10, 185x9, 155x10, 165x10, 165x10

dips
15, 20x10, 20x9, 20x10, mex17

plate press
90x18, 115x12, 90x18

flies
light band x 20, 18, 18

pushdown
70x15, 70x14, 70x14, 70x14

tricep death push ups
25, 10, 15


----------



## Thewall (Apr 4, 2021)

Legs/calf’s 

squat
185x10, 225x10, 275x10, 300x10

split squat 
15 each leg. Knee started to hurt

various movements high reps to pump blood in legs 

seated calf raise
55x100, 125x50, 125x40, 125x40

laterals 50 reps morning 50 at night


----------



## Thewall (Apr 5, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

machine shoulder press
4 sets triple drop set

cable Laterals
30x15, 30x15, 30x15, 25x20

rear delt 
80x15, 90x 12, 80x12, 80x12

front dumbbell raise
35x10, 35x10, 35x10, 25x15, 25x15

shrugs
225x15, 225x15, 315x10, 315x12, 315x12 225x15

walking shrugs
70x40, 70x20


----------



## Thewall (Apr 6, 2021)

Back/biceps 

pull ups
20, 14, 10, 9, 10

t-bar row
135x12, 135x12, 135x10, 135x10

upper back band row
2 medium x 10, 11, 11

lat pulldown
120x15, 120x15, 120x15, 120x12

seated dumbbell curl
30x20, 30x15, 30x15, 30x15

reverse curl
65x10, 65x10, 65x10

forearm work

laterals 100 for day

cardio right after workout
25 min treadmill 3.5 @ 9 incline.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 8, 2021)

Bench/ triceps

bench 
225x8, 225x8, 225x7, 225x7

flies
20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 12, 10

incline dumbell
70x10, 70x12, 70x10, 70x9

log press incline
145x10, 165x8, 165x8

push ups done randomly between sets
17, 15, 30

pushdowns
70x15, 70x15, 70x15, 70x14

overhead extension
15, 10, 10, 9 

laterals 100 for day

treadmill 25 min @3.6  10 incline right after workout 

lost 1/2 inch off waist, happy with that

left pec did not feel right today.  Injured (tore it) about 3 years ago so wanted to play it safe and not over do the intensity. I just tried to get a good pump. It is amazing how some weights feel Iight in the beginning and then I just die. I am definitely a predominately fast twitch fiber guy.


----------



## PZT (Apr 8, 2021)

pec/shoulder problems suck big bad


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 9, 2021)

When we grew up and went to school there were certain teachers who would hurt the children in any way they could...
by pouring their derision upon anything we did and exposing every weakness however carefully hid by the kid. 
But in town it was well known when they got home at night, their fat and psychopathic wives would thrash them within inches of their lives.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 9, 2021)

Lol. Love that album!!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2021)

Legs

squat
185x5, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5

split squat
20, 50x15, 50x15, 50x15

Leg extension
70x30, 95x20, 95x20

stiff legged deadlift
135x15, 225x10, 225x10

standing single calf raise
25, 25, 25, 25

donkey calf raise
25, 25, 25, 25

laterals
100 for day

treadmill 25 minutes 3.4 @ 8 incline.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2021)

You can do better on squats


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> You can do better on squats



damn. Your right Jin. I looked back at last week and I did 300 for 10. 315 did feel heavy tonight. I will get after it next session. 20 rep session. 
appreciate the feedback. Accountable still while training at home. Love it!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

press
135x10, 155x8, 175x6, 205x1(just wanted to see how it felt) easy!!

db press
70x10, 70x10

upright row supersetted with laterals
95x10/30x15, 95x10/30x15, 95x10/30x15

front raise
65x15, 65x15, 65x15, 65x15

rear felt fly
30x15, 30x15, 30x15, 30x15

trap bar shrug
135x40, 225x20, 275x15, 275x15

laterals 
100 for day

treadmill 20 min 3.5 @ 8 incline right after workout.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 11, 2021)

Back/biceps

wide grip pull downs 
120x20, 140x12, 140x12, 120x15

meadow rows
90x15, 125x12, 125x12, 125x12

v bar pull down 
120x12, 120x10, 120x10, 120x10

band pullover
15, 15, 15, 15

cable curl
70x10, 70x10, 70x10

band hammer curl
15, 12, 12, 15

concentration curl
30x15, 30x12, 30x12

laterals 100 for day

i will hit treadmill later.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 12, 2021)

Chest/triceps

weight 198 today

incline press
135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 225x6, 185x10

dips
50x8, 50x8, 50x8, me x20

incline fly
50x10, 50x10, 50x10

band fly
20, 20, 20, 20

Log press bench (triceps)
145x10, 145x10, 145x10 (triceps have no rep endurance)

overhead extension 
65x15, 95x9, 95x9, 95x8

pushdown
70x15, 70x15, 70x15

laterals 100 for day

treadmill 20 min 3.5 @ 8 incline.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 12, 2021)

I've been seeing the 100 laterals per day.  Is that lateral DB raises?  How long have you been doing that?  Is it working?


----------



## Thewall (Apr 12, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I've been seeing the 100 laterals per day.  Is that lateral DB raises?  How long have you been doing that?  Is it working?



yes lateral raises. I do them mostly with mini band lying down band wrapped around pole. Band is cut so it’s a long band. Occasionally use weights. 50 morning 50 at night. Have been doing it since start of April. Trying to bring up delts (size and strength). I have done higher frequency delt training in the past and it has helped a lot with my strength. So we will see how this goes. Has not hindered strength so we will see. This is also helping that mind muscle connection for my side delt.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

I had a knot / tightness in left quad last couple days. I held off 2 days to train legs. I was going to skip to play it safe but said screw it considering it is my weak link. So here we go

legs

squat
135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 260x20!!

leg extension
90x20, 90x20, 90x20, 90x20

home glute ham raise
10, 10, 10, 10 

standing calf raise
135x30, 225x17, 225x16, 225x18, 225x15

donkey calf raise
60 reps

100 laterals for the day. May do cardio later depending on how legs feel. 

overall quad feels okay, still tight. I need a leg curl machine. Cant always do stiff dead’s and romanian deadlifts. Trying to manage hip issues and I know squatting and those in same workout end up being too much. 

took a leg pic shot so I can see my progress over time. I know bringing up my legs would help get me to my 225 goal weight some day. Have room to grow.


----------



## permabulker (Apr 15, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I had a knot / tightness in left quad last couple days. I held off 2 days to train legs. I was going to skip to play it safe but said screw it considering it is my weak link. So here we go
> 
> legs
> 
> ...



reading your blog. Expecting you to show your weedy legs. They are huge. You guys never give yourselves enough credit. Nice work.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

permabulker said:


> reading your blog. Expecting you to show your weedy legs. They are huge. You guys never give yourselves enough credit. Nice work.



thanks permabulker appreciate the positive feedback. If you look back at my double bicep pose earlier in my log you can definitely see I need to bring up the legs. I guess the close up makes them look better.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 15, 2021)

Those are some beefy legs and once again nice job on the 260x20 set.  

You can always try banded leg extensions and leg curls for quad/hamstring isolation at home.  I don't love them but they do get the job done.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 15, 2021)

260 x 20

Holy shit dude you're gettin it!


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

Great work brother. You really stepped up your leg training and that takes some balls. Excellent top set. 

Always impressive: physique and training.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> Great work brother. You really stepped up your leg training and that takes some balls. Excellent top set.
> 
> Always impressive: physique and training.



thanks Jin. I know I had to make up for last weeks leg workout. Always appreciate your feedback and help!!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 15, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Those are some beefy legs and once again nice job on the 260x20 set.
> 
> You can always try banded leg extensions and leg curls for quad/hamstring isolation at home.  I don't love them but they do get the job done.



thank you. I have the bands and will use them. They are better than nothing for now.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 15, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> 260 x 20
> 
> Holy shit dude you're gettin it!



THIS! ^^^^^

Killin it man. Awesome work.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 16, 2021)

Keep it up man. You’ll be big and strong in no time. Wait, ****, you’re already there. 

Disregard


----------



## PZT (Apr 16, 2021)

Everyone on UG hitting dear squat sets lately


----------



## Thewall (Apr 16, 2021)

Shoulders/ traps (building volume)

seated press
95x10, 135x6, 155x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 140x13

dumbell press overhead
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

lying mini band laterals
20, 19, 19, 18

front plate raise
55x10, 10, 10, 10

power upright row (trap)
135x8, 155x7, 185x5

dumbell shrugs
100x 22, 22, 22, 21

pull aparts
25, 25

treadmill 25 min 3.4 @ 8 incline right after workout


----------



## Sickman (Apr 17, 2021)

Bro your legs have some pretty gnarly veins in them. I wish mine did. I have none. I'm assuming my bf% is too high lol.

Excellent work. Keep it up.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 18, 2021)

Back/biceps (volume)

pull ups
10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

lat pulldown
140 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

dumbbell row
100x 10, 10, 10, 10

pull over
70x10, 50x12, 60x12, 60x11

barbell curl
45x15, 65x15, 75x10, 75x10, 75x10

hammer curl
30x10, 30x10, 30x10

100 laterals for the day.

treadmill 25 min 3.5 @ 8 incline earlier in day


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

Chest/triceps (building volume)

incline press
95x10, 135x7, 185x6, 205x5, 5, 215x5, 5, 5, 185x12

flies (band)
25, 25, 25, 25

seated overhead press (added to increase volume)
95x10, 115x8, 135x6, 155x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

dips
10, 20x 10, 10, 12, 12, 12, 12

dumbell bench
70x15

pushdown
50x15, 15, 15, 60x15, 14, 12

started to add overhead press into chest day to increase frequency and volume on shoulders. After this week will add incline press on shoulder day to increase volume even more. Will probably lay off 100 laterals a day now that increasing pressing volume.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2021)

You may want to add more rear delt work with all the front delt work you're doing.  You don't want your shoulders to draw inward from all those presses and cause issues.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You may want to add more rear delt work with all the front delt work you're doing.  You don't want your shoulders to draw inward from all those presses and cause issues.


thanks brother iron. I planned on adding a back movement on leg day to keep volume similar (got me thinking maybe will make that more rear delt back). Thanks for input.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 19, 2021)

Legs / calf’s 

squat
185x10, 225x10, 305x10, 275x10

lunges each leg
25, 50x15, 50x15

leg extension 
90x15, 100x12, 100x15, 100x15

glute ham raise
10, 10, 10, 10, 10

seated calf raise
105x40, 175x20, 195x20, 195x20, 195x20

rear delt log row
105x15, 125x12, 125x10, 125x10, 125x10

I will take a day off tommorow. Just do some cardio.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 21, 2021)

Shoulders/traps (volume)

seated press
95x10, 135x6, 165x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 145x10

overhead dumbells
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

incline laterals supersetted with front plate raise
25x15/45x10, 25x15/45x10, 25x15/45x10, 25x15/45x10

trap bar shrugs
135x40, 225x20, 300x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

y-raise
20, 20, 20, 20

weight 196. I lost couple pounds. I have been maintaining a 3400 calorie diet. Slowly tightening up. I do not want to rush it. Going to up my carbs lower fat a little maintaining same calorie intake. I had fats around 35%, going to bring down around 28%.

I will hit treadmill later.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm liking the volume bro. Nice work.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 22, 2021)

Awesome work man. Keep it going.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 22, 2021)

Back/biceps (volume)

bent over row (head supported). 
135x10, 155x10, 175x7 175x6, 185x5,5, 5, 135x10. (Big difference with head support)

pull ups
10, 10, 10, 8, 9, 6, 7, 7, 7

high v bar cable row
70x20, 90x20, 120x15, 150x10, 10, 8, 8, 100x25

pull over
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

barbell curl
75x10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

treadmill later.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice volume on the pull ups.  That right there is what I'm trying to work up to.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome job. Killin it.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 23, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Awesome job. Killin it.



thanks sfw509 and quack attack


----------



## Thewall (Apr 23, 2021)

Chest/triceps (volume)

incline press
95x10, 135x8, 185x6, 215x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 195x10

low incline dumbbell press
70x12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

db flies
50x12, 10, 9, 10, 10

log press overhead
105x10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

band fly
25

tricep pushdown
70x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 15

pull aparts
25, 25

treasmill right after workout
20 min 3.4@ 9 incline

waist went down 1/4 inch so happy it compared with weight loss. I have another 3/8 to go. Not looking to be shredded this summer just tight. So I will see. I don’t want to fall below 190. This is my 9th week cruising 125 so I am happy thus far. I have also reduced my caffeine to just one preworkout before training. I dropped the coffe and all other caffeine drinks thanks to cohibarobusto and mrinsensitive shedding light on the subject. Thanks guys.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 25, 2021)

Legs/calf’s 

squat
185x5, 225x5, 315x5, 345x5

leg extension
90x20, 115x15, 15, 125x15, 15, 15, 15, 90x30

Glute ham raise
10, 10, 10, 10, 9, 9

standing calf raise
225x20, 20, 20, 20, 18

rear delt log row
105x15, 15, 15

wanted to do more in squat but right outer hip not feeling right. Felt it last week when I pushed last set of 10. Played it safe. It is frustrating when trying to push my weaker link and constantly managing little tweaks. That is why volume is much lower on lower body then upper. Body can’t handle it right now.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 27, 2021)

Shoulders/traps (volume)

a.m
seated press
95x10, 135x6, 165x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 135x10

incline laterals
25x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

treadmill 30min 6 incline @ 3.4

p.m

standing press
95x10, 135x7, 175x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 

press behind the neck
135x10, 10, 10, 10

upright row (shoulders)
115x10, 95x10, 10, 10,

front plate raise
45x15, 15, 15, 15

dumbell shrug
100x20, 20, 20, 20, 20

yraise

25, 25, 25, 25, 25


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 27, 2021)

Ahhh particular reason why you split the workout? Just curious.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 27, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Ahhh particular reason why you split the workout? Just curious.


 
had time in the morning. Wanted to get more pressing volume in. Doing that much work (pressing) in one session would of been too much for me right now.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 27, 2021)

Gotcha. Awesome work bro. Keep it up.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 27, 2021)

Back/biceps 
pull-ups
10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 8, 10, 9, 8

db row
70x10, 100x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

v bar upper row
120x12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

pullover
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

hammer curl
30x15, 15, 50x9, 10, 10

angle curl
30x10, 12, 12, 10


----------



## Thewall (Apr 27, 2021)

starting to get those upper veins in my arm so I know I’m tightening up.  I am thinking another 1/2 inch on my waist and I’ll be where I want to be for summer.


----------



## quackattack (Apr 27, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11930
> 
> 
> starting to get those upper veins in my arm so I know I’m tightening up.  I am thinking another 1/2 inch on my waist and I’ll be where I want to be for summer.


Your going to scare everybody at the beach.


----------



## Sickman (Apr 27, 2021)

Wtf bro you look insane. I wish I had that vascularity. Even half of it, I'd be satisfied. Great work!! Forearms are looking sick too. Almost looks like there's not even skin on them, because they're so lean and vascular.


----------



## PZT (Apr 27, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11930
> 
> 
> starting to get those upper veins in my arm so I know I’m tightening up.  I am thinking another 1/2 inch on my waist and I’ll be where I want to be for summer.



oh fkkkkkk you. Fkin gnarly man. That's what I want so bad!!!!


----------



## PZT (Apr 27, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Wtf bro you look insane. I wish I had that vascularity. Even half of it, I'd be satisfied. Great work!! Forearms are looking sick too. Almost looks like there's not even skin on them, because they're so lean and vascular.



dick skin, we alll want dick skin!!!!!!





wait







wut


----------



## Sickman (Apr 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> dick skin, we alll want dick skin!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought about cracking a similar joke, but you beat me to it lol.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 27, 2021)

Some serious vascularity.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 28, 2021)

Looking sick man. Nice work!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks all. Love the dick skin comment lol!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 28, 2021)

Weight 195. (Lost another 1/4 inch on waist, 1/4 to go)

chest/triceps ( moderate intensity)

incline press
135x10, 185x7, 225x4, 265x3, 285x1, 195x12

low incline db press
70x12, 12, 12

incline flies
20, 15, 15, 12

seated overhead press
95x10, 135x6, 165x4, 180x3, 200x1(easy) 135x20

pushdowns
50x20, 20, 60x15, 15

treadmill 20 min @ 7 incline 3.5 mph

i hit a huge pr today on seated press. It was easy, so i am stoked. 250 standing press is right around corner. Then to 300!!!!  Volume phase looks like it paid off already.


----------



## PZT (Apr 28, 2021)

Question: do chicks see your dick skin and instantly start to lick you? asking for science


----------



## Thewall (Apr 30, 2021)

PZT said:


> Question: do chicks see your dick skin and instantly start to lick you? asking for science



lol. That would be nice!!!


----------



## Thewall (Apr 30, 2021)

Legs/calfs

squat
185x8, 225x8, 275x20. (Dug deep)

leg extension 
95x20, 120x15, 15, 15, 15

glute ham raise
10, 10, 10, 10

seated calf raise
105x50, 175x25, 25, 25, 25, 25

pull aparts
25, 25, 25

treadmill 20 min 7 incline @ 3.4


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2021)

Skwaaaatssss!!


----------



## sfw509 (May 1, 2021)

275x20... Crazy!

Nice work man.


----------



## Thewall (May 1, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

seated overhead press
95x10, 135x7, 165x4, 190x3, 210x1, 155x12

db overhead press
70x10, 10, 10, 10

band laterals
20, 12, 12, 10

front band raises
10, 10, 10

db lateral
20x40

front plate raise
25x40

trap band row
25, 20, 20

leaning forward barbell shrug
135x40, 225x20, 275x18, 275x18, 275x17

treadmill 20 min 3.4 @ 8 incline


----------



## Thewall (May 2, 2021)

Back/biceps

pull ups
20, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

deadlift
225x8, 315x4, 365x3, 385x2, 405x2

lat pull down behind
120x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

db row head supported
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 9

barbell curl
70x10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2021)

20 pull ups? And you’re no sting bean. Strong work TheWall.


----------



## Sickman (May 2, 2021)

I agree, 20 pull ups is pretty legit when you're weighing over 220 pounds, and consistently repping out sets of 10 after is good too. 

Lol my pullups are like 17 to 20 depending on the day, then 8, then stuck doing sets of 4. My endurance when it comes to pullups is terrible.


----------



## Thewall (May 3, 2021)

Jin said:


> 20 pull ups? And you’re no sting bean. Strong work TheWall.




thanks Jin!!!


----------



## Thewall (May 3, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I agree, 20 pull ups is pretty legit when you're weighing over 220 pounds, and consistently repping out sets of 10 after is good too.
> 
> Lol my pullups are like 17 to 20 depending on the day, then 8, then stuck doing sets of 4. My endurance when it comes to pullups is terrible.




thanks sick man. I wish I was 220, only 195 now. Someday hopefully. I hear you with the endurance. I have improved a lot with that lately.


----------



## Sickman (May 3, 2021)

Thewall said:


> thanks sick man. I wish I was 220, only 195 now. Someday hopefully. I hear you with the endurance. I have improved a lot with that lately.



I misread your log. I thought at the beginning it said you were 225, but now see that's your goal weight. 

You look jacked at 195. Crazy


----------



## sfw509 (May 3, 2021)

Agree with sickman! You look pretty jacked in those last pics. Would have never guessed you were 195.


----------



## Thewall (May 3, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Agree with sickman! You look pretty jacked in those last pics. Would have never guessed you were 195.



thanks man. I guess pictures can be deceiving sometimes.


----------



## Thewall (May 3, 2021)

Chest/triceps

incline press
135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 275x2, 295x1, 205x12

dips
20, 20#chain x11, 2chain x 9, 9, 8

flies 
30x20, 50x12, 12, 12

behind neck press
135x10, 10, 10, 9

overhead tricep extension
thick band x 18, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

treadmill 20 min 3.5 @ 8 incline


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 3, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Chest/triceps
> 
> incline press
> 135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 275x2, 295x1, 205x12
> ...



You killed it bro.

Good job!


----------



## sfw509 (May 4, 2021)

Thewall said:


> dips
> 20, 20#chain x11, 2chain x 9, 9, 8



TWO CHAINZ!!!

Sorry man, had to.

Keep killing it bro.


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> TWO CHAINZ!!!
> 
> Sorry man, had to.
> 
> Keep killing it bro.



On today’s episode: 

Most Expensivist Wall


----------



## Thewall (May 4, 2021)

Legs/calfs

squat
95x10, 185x8, 225x6, 315x2, 335x2, 365x3, 245x25

leg extension
70x30, 105x15, 130x10, 15-105x15

single leg curl
25x10, 10, 10, 10

standinv calf raise
135x25, 185x20, 20, 20, 20

pull aparts
30, 22, 20, 20


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2021)

SKWAAATS!!

Way to
kill it!


----------



## Thewall (May 5, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

seated overhead press
95x10, 135x7, 165x4, 195x1, 215x1, 155x12

cable lateral
15x20, 15, 15, 15

db lateral
30x15, 15, 15

log press
125x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

rear band lateral
15, 15, 15, 15

seted db shrug
70x20, 100x20, 20, 20

y-raise band
20, 20, 20, 20

treadmill 25 min @ 3.4 10 incline.


----------



## Thewall (May 6, 2021)

Back/biceps

pullups
20, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 9, 9

bent over row
135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 275x3, 275x4, 225x10, 10

cable high row 
70x20, 120x15, 15, 140x12, 10

pull over
15, 15, 15, 15

kneeling barbell curl
65x10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

rotator work


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2021)

Pullup machine!!!!


----------



## Thewall (May 7, 2021)

Chest/triceps

high incline press
95x10, 135x8, 185x5, 225x3, 245x3, 185x10

dips
20, 20x10, 40x9, 70x6, 6, 40x10

flies 
20, 20, 20, 15, 20

standing press
95x10, 135x6, 185x4, 205x2, 205x2, 175x10

band push down 
50

rope pushdown
50x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

treadmill 20 min 3.5@ 9 incline.


----------



## Thewall (May 9, 2021)

Legs/calfs

Shit day. Hip abductor on right side is getting worse. Have been dealing with it last couple weeks. I am starting to lean forward now in squat to take pressure off so I decided I need a couple weeks to let it heal. So I will be having bitch leg workouts. Not happy at all. Legs and my hips have been an ongoing issue for last couple years. I was pretty annoyed and deadlifted at end of workout just because. Did not bother me that much because only getting in 1/4 squat position and not getting that deep stretch. So maybe I’ll focus on the dead. Goal was always 600, was 40 pounds away before started having issues. 

squat
135x10, 185x8, 225x5, 275x5, 315x3, 225x20 (really felt hip) 225x10 had to call it

leg extension 
30x70, 105x20, 20, 18, 18, 18, 18

single leg curl with dumbbell 
20x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

seated calf raise
145x20, 215x20, 20, 20, 20, 20

deadlift 
225x5, 315x5, 405x5


----------



## Sickman (May 10, 2021)

I have hip problems too. It really effects the amount of weight and the frequency of my squatting. I got mine from wrestling for 5 years during school. I need to start stretching them. They're insanely tight always.


----------



## Thewall (May 10, 2021)

Sickman said:


> I have hip problems too. It really effects the amount of weight and the frequency of my squatting. I got mine from wrestling for 5 years during school. I need to start stretching them. They're insanely tight always.



yes I hear ya. That is why the volume is so different between my upper and lower. I also can’t push deadlifts and squats at the same time. Have to focus on one while maintaining other. I would be overjoyed if I can get to your level!!!


----------



## Thewall (May 10, 2021)

back shot from today. Starting to tighten up more.


----------



## Thewall (May 10, 2021)

Shoulders/traps

seated press
95x10, 135x7, 165x4, 185x2, 215x1, 160x12

standing press
185x8, 165x10, 8, 8

lying band lateral
20, 20, 20, 20, 20

rear felt fly
30x15, 15, 15, 15

plate raise
45x15, 70x10, 55x 12

trap bar shrug
135x50, 225x30, 30, 295x20, 20

treadmill 35min @ 3.4, 9 incline.


----------



## Thewall (May 11, 2021)

Back/biceps

pull ups
25, 20#chain x 8,8,8,8 me x 10, 10, 10, 9

t-bar row
90x20, 135x15, 185x10, 215x8, 6, 135x15

v-bar close grip pull ups
9, 8, 7, 7

head supported db rows
50x15, 15, 15

barbell curl
45x20, 65x20, 85x10, 10, 10

hammer curl
30x20, 50x9, 50x8

concentration curl
30x10, 10, 10

30 min fast pace walk outside


----------



## Sickman (May 11, 2021)

Looking strong bro. Keep at it


----------



## Thewall (May 13, 2021)

Weight 193.5

standing strict press
95x10, 135x7, 170x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 145x13

medium grip bench
135x10, 165x10, 185x6, 225x4, 265x3, 275x3, 205x10

rope pushdown
50x15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

db laterals
25x20, 20, 20, 20, 20

db flies 
30x20, 50x15, 15, 15, 15

handstand push ups
6, 7

rotator work

treadmill 20min 3.4 @8-10 incline

I hit my waist goal today(measurement)  I will maintain for next week or two until I go back on (blast). I know I will fill out a little and will see from there if I am happy or not. I don’t want to sacrifice any more muscle now. Felt a little weaker in bench today so I know weight loss is taking effect on my strength.


----------



## quackattack (May 13, 2021)

Congrats on hitting your goal.  Do you do the handstand pushup against a wall or free standing?  I don't think I would have the balance or the strength for those.


----------



## Thewall (May 14, 2021)

Thanks quack attack. I do them against wall on two boxes so I can do a full press. Don’t have the balance yet, usually fall over lol.


----------



## Thewall (May 14, 2021)

Deadlift 2” off floor
135x8, 225x8, 315x6, 405x8

db row
110x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

reverse ring fly
15, 15, 15, 15

single leg curl (hamstring)
20x15, 15, 15

leg extension
105x20, 140x15, 15, 15, 15, 105x20, 20

single calf raise
20, 20, 50x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

log clean from thighs (upper back)
125x10, 175x5

rotator


----------



## Thewall (May 16, 2021)

Strict press
95x10, 135x7, 155x6, 170x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 205x8(halfway up and down)

log press
125x10, 145x10, 10, 10, 10

dips
12, 20x10, 50x8, 70x7, 7

tricep extension
band x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

cable side lateral
20x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10, 10

treafmill 20 min 3.4 @ 10 incline


----------



## Thewall (May 17, 2021)

Pull ups
25, 20x10, 10, 8, me x 12, 10, 10, 10

bent over row
135x15, 205x10, 255x8, 8, 8, 7

clise grip pull down 
120x15, 140x10, 10, 10, 10

trap bar shrugs
135x20, 225x20, 315x10, 10, 10, 10

pull over
15, 15, 15, 15

seated angle curls
30x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

treadmill 20 min 3.4@ 10 incline

short term strength goals 4-6 weeks
30 pull-ups 
500 deadlift (should get back to it fast once I do it regularly)
250 strict overhead press
squat re access weekly until hip healed

for those that follow this is how my training will be geared.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 17, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Strict press
> 95x10, 135x7, 155x6, 170x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 205x8(halfway up and down)
> 
> log press
> ...



Solid strict presses. 205 is no joke.


----------



## Thewall (May 18, 2021)

Strict overhead press
95x10, 135x7, 165x5, 195x2, 215x1, 155x10

high incline
135x10, 185x7, 205x4, 225x3, 3, 250x2 185x10

lying band extension 
15, 15, 15, 15, 15

side and front raises
20, 12, 11, 12, 15

db flies
30x20, 50x15, 15, 15

rotator

treadmill 
20 min 3.4 @ 10 incline


----------



## Thewall (May 21, 2021)

Deadlift 4” off ground
225x4, 275x3, 315x3, 405x2, 425x5

pull ups
25, 15, 10, 12, 12, 12, 12 +3rp

strict press
135x8, 155x5, 175x5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 5, 155x15

laterals
25x25, 30x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

rear ring fly
10, 8, 10, 8

pushdown
50x40, 70x20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## TeddyBear (May 21, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 11655
> View attachment 11656
> View attachment 11655
> View attachment 11656



I know these are older progress photos, but man, I want to have the slabs of mass you have someday.


----------



## Thewall (May 22, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I know these are older progress photos, but man, I want to have the slabs of mass you have someday.


thanks dted23  you are right there. I seen your last pics man, you are looking good. (Great shape to work with).


----------



## Thewall (May 24, 2021)

Strict overhead press
135x7, 155x5, 180x5,5,5,5,5, 155x10

medium grip bench
135x10, 185x8, 225x5, 275x3, 3, 225x8

pushdown
70x15, 90x10, 10, 10, 70x15

cable lateral
20x15, 15, 15, 15

flies
25, 25, 25, 25, 25

front plate raise
45x15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2021)

This may sound nit picky, but there’s not much to critique in your training or physique. 

A guy your strength should be able to double the reps with a 45 plate on front raises. 

my .02


----------



## Thewall (May 24, 2021)

Jin said:


> This may sound nit picky, but there’s not much to critique in your training or physique.
> 
> A guy your strength should be able to double the reps with a 45 plate on front raises.
> 
> my .02



thanks Jin. Always appreciate the feedback. You are right, no excuses. That won’t happen again!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Thewall said:


> thanks Jin. Always appreciate the feedback. You are right, no excuses. That won’t happen again!!!!



You got scolded son!!!   :32 (20):


----------



## Thewall (May 25, 2021)

Pull ups
25, 40x8, 30x8,8 me x9, 9, 8, 8, 8

angle chest supported dumbbell row 
55x15, 15, 15, 70x10, 8

machine row
180-160-140 x15, 15, 15  180-160-140x15, 15, 15,  180-150-130 x 15, 15, 15

trap bar shrug 
135x40, 40, 40, 40

y-raise
20, 20, 20, 20

rear delt fly
60x 15, 15, 15 ,15
(All 3 above supersetted)

angle dumbbell curl
40x10, 10, 35x12, 13, 12, 12


----------



## Thewall (May 26, 2021)

Weight 195

front squat 
135x8, 185x8, 225x6, 245x6, 6

squat
275x5, 295x5, 315x5

leg extension
90x20, 135x15, 15, 25, 15, 15, 90x30

single leg curl (monkey feet)
20x20, 15, 15, 15, 15

seated calf raise
145x20, 225x20, 20, 20, 20

took 2 weeks off of legs to let abductor heal. Felt okay today. Did not go all out, wanted to see how it felt. 

vascularity coming through in legs. I have been maintaining. I am still holding a little in upper body and midsection (fat wise). I am on the fence about losing a little more to bring down waist a tad. Will see!!  Took couple leg shots. Need to bring them up, but happy with conditioning of them.


----------



## Thewall (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Thewall (May 27, 2021)

Strict press
95x10, 135x8, 155x5, 185x3, 205x1, 225x1, 165x10

log press
155x10, 10, 10, 10, 8

dips
18, 18, 15, 15, 15

cable lateral
30x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Dumbbell front raise
35x10, 10, 40x10, 10

rear delt
50x15, 15, 70x15

overhead extension
50x20 70x15, 90x15, 15, 100x12, 

60 minutes of treadmill between yesterday and today


----------



## Thewall (May 29, 2021)

Weight 196

deadlift
225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x2, 405x2, 405x1

speed deadlift
315x1, 1, 1

pull ups
26, 15, 12

db row
130x10, 9, 9

ring fly
10, 10, 10

pull over
15, 15, 15

barbell curl
45x20, 65x15, 13, 12

took a deload in volume, kept the intensity up


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 12175
> View attachment 12176



Thats insane. I’m low-key excited about a semi-visible calve vein. I’m very envious.

Particularly for the quad veins. Looking very good sir.


----------



## Thewall (May 30, 2021)

Strict overhead press
135x8, 155x5, 175x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

incline press
135x10, 175x6, 215x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

machine flies
110x12, 12, 12 100x 15, 15, 15

Lower db laterals
40x10, 10, 10, 10

upper db laterals
20x10, 10, 10, 10

pushdowns
100x12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

25min treadmill 

everything felt heavy today. Lower volume next couple sessions


----------



## Thewall (May 31, 2021)

Deadlift (speed and technique)
225x5, 295x1, 1, 1,  1, 1, 1

close grip pull ups
15, 12, 10, 10 

head supported log row
125x 15, 12, 12, 12

leaning forward shrug
225x15, 15, 275x10, 10, 10

y-raise
15, 15, 15

reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10, 10

close grip curls
65x15, 75x12, 12, 12, 12

treadmill 20 minutes after workout.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 2, 2021)

Seated overhead press
75x10, 95x10, 135x8, 155x8, 8, 8, 8

squat
135x8, 205x8, 225x6, 245x6, 275x6, 6

bench 
135x10, 185x10, 225x8, 8, 8, 6

lateral raise
30x20, 20, 35x10, 10

face pull
15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jun 3, 2021)

Weight 198

incline press dumbbells 
80x8, 80x8, 8, 8

cable row
160x15, 15, 12, 12

cable crossover
50x12, 12, 12, 12

pushdown
50x12, 70x12, 90x10, 10, 10

treadmill 25 min


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2021)

I feel like I’d need to be close to 300 pounds and lean to have the proportions you have bro. So
jealous.

198 I’d look like a stage 4 cancer patient and you look like you could
walk on stage.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 4, 2021)

Overhead press
95x10, 135x8, 155x8, 8, 160x8, 8

deadlift
225x3, 270x3, 315x2, 2, 340x1, 1

pull ups behind neck
10, 20x8, 8, 8

lat pulldown
120x10, 170x8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
15, 12, 12

lateral raise
30x15, 15, 15, 15

ring reverse flies
8, 8, 8


----------



## Thewall (Jun 6, 2021)

Bench
135x8, 160x5, 190x4, 225x3, 260x3, 3, 3, 4

squat ( narrow)
135x5, 185x4, 235x4, 275x3, 3, 315x3, 3, 3, 3
(Hip is feeling good)!!!

db alternating overhead press
70x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

push up
20, 20, 20

overhead press
135x8, 8, 8

reverse flies
10, 10, 10

good morning
95x8, 8, 8


----------



## Thewall (Jun 7, 2021)

Deficit deadlift
135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 275x3, 295x2, 2, 315x2, 2

overhead press BHN
95x8, 135x8, 145x8, 8

incline press high
135x8, 185x8, 175x8, 8

db flies
50x12, 12, 12

press BHN
135x8, 125x8, 8

pull ups
20x8, 40x8, 8, 8

notes
deadlift has been feeling good. I am hitting them twice a week trying to get my groove back. I took a long break from them. I am leaving 2-4 reps in the tank so I can hit them more frequently.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 8, 2021)

Did you ever pick up briefs?  When I started training heavy again I tried to do everything raw. Huge mistake. I’ve got a pair of Inzer preds  I use for all wide stance squats and sumo pulls. I use a pair of single ply power pants for my narrow stuff. Makes a huge difference. If I absolutely feel like I need to go raw I’ll do belt squats or Anderson squats. 

rip that 600 dead and get back on heavy squats!


----------



## Thewall (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for the advice. I have powerlifting briefs and single ply suits.  I used to compete. I have used them and have found it does not help to much. I have been making a slow comeback managing training stress and recovery. It has helped a lot going raw and working those muscles.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 9, 2021)

Squat (slow up and down 3-4 sec)
225x3, 255x3, 295x2, 2, 315x2, 335x2

overhead strict press
135x5, 165x3, 190x3, 220x2, 210x2, 225x1

seated cable row
160x15, 15, 15

t-bar row
180x8, 205x8, 8

reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10, 10

barbell curl
75x12, 12, 12

dumbell curl
50x8, 8, 8

side band laterals
20, 20, 20

single calf raise
25, 25, 50x15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jun 10, 2021)

Deadlift
225x3, 270x3, 315x1, 1
Pulled something in upper back had to stop

seated press
95x8, 135x8, 155x8, 8, 8, 8

finished workout early. Did not want to aggravate pull. Hoping it is something minor


----------



## eazy (Jun 10, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Deadlift
> 225x3, 270x3, 315x1, 1
> Pulled something in upper back had to stop
> 
> ...



hope it's minor. rest well.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 11, 2021)

eazy said:


> hope it's minor. rest well.



thanks eazy. It is minor. I will hold off on deadlifts until it’s healed. Shouldn’t hold me back in other lifts!!


----------



## Thewall (Jun 12, 2021)

Squat (80%)
135x5, 195x5, 235x4, 275x3, 315x3, 3, 3

bench
135x5, 165x5, 190x4, 225x3, 250x3, 270x3, 3, 3, 3

french press
75x8, 95x8, 115x8

dips
50x8, 70x8, 70x8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12, 12

db laterals
25x20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Jun 14, 2021)

Weight 197

bench
175x3, 205x3, 235x3, 250x3, 260x2, 280x2, 2, 2

incline press
185x8, 9, 9, 9

lat pulldown (lat still tight, went easy)
120x10, 140x8, 8, 8

Rear ring lateral
15, 15, 15, 15

lateral
30x15, 15, 15, 15

leg extension
90x15, 160x10, 10, 10, 10

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12, 10

notes
i did something to my lower back the other day squatting, so no squatting today. I don’t know what I did but it is hard to bend over. I have been working a lot and sleep has been getting sacrificed along with maintenance or less calories, which is why I believe my body is breaking down. I am going to up my calories and work should slow down a little. Bench felt good today!!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jun 14, 2021)

Sounds like you pulled a muscle in your lower back...maybe. If it were me I would just cool it with anything that hits the lower back, just to play it safe.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 15, 2021)

Extra workout 

Seated press
135x5, 155x8, 8, 8

french press
65x8, 75x8, 10, 12

upright row with mini bands
95x9, 9, 9, 9

barbell curl kneeling
65x12, 12, 12

dumbell row (working my injured area, blood flow)
30 x15, 15, 15, 15

lower back still tight, getting better, right lat still tight, definitely strained a muscle there, don’t think it will set me back too long as long as I’m smart about it.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2021)

Changed title of log to something more accurate.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 15, 2021)

Could have pulled an erector.


----------



## Jin (Jun 15, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Could have pulled an erector.



I’d certainly let TheWall pull my erection. 10/10. Would smash.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 16, 2021)

Bench
135x5, 155x5, 175x4, 205x4, 245x4, 4, 4, 4, 4

cable laterals
30x15, 15, 15, 15

cable crossover
40x15, 15, 15, 15

leg extension
130x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 10, 10

back rehab stuff


----------



## Thewall (Jun 16, 2021)

Jin said:


> Changed title of log to something more accurate.



lol. Thanks Jin, just realized the subtle change. Thank you!!!  I like it


----------



## Thewall (Jun 18, 2021)

Reverse grip bench
135x5, 175x5, 205x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

squat
110x10, 10, 145x4 (popped right lower back again)
should of let it rest

incline press
135x8, 185x8, 9, 9, 9, 9

lat pulldown
170x8, 8, 8, 8, 8 ( upper lat strain did not feel so that is good)

seated press behind neck
145x8, 8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 10, 10

notes 
I thought back was feeling better. I just did some light squats and right lower back felt like it popped again. This is very frustrating, every time I try to bring up my squat or deadlift I get an injury. This has been the issue for years. Hoping this won’t take too long to heal. Of course I just set myself back again, should of just let it rest.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I thought back was feeling better. I just did some light squats and right lower back felt like it popped again. This is very frustrating, every time I try to bring up my squat or deadlift I get an injury. This has been the issue for years. Hoping this won’t take too long to heal. Of course I just set myself back again, should of just let it rest.



Sorry to hear that man


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Reverse grip bench
> 135x5, 175x5, 205x5, 5, 5, 5, 5
> 
> squat
> ...



It’s almost as if Nature sees people like you and Sickman and goes “whoa, whoa, whoa. Need to slow these freaks down”

I wouldn’t be surprised if someday soon Eazy’s left leg just suddenly detaches. 

Lost legs and back pain can’t keep folks like
you down. Just, put your ego aside and outsmart nature.


----------



## Sickman (Jun 18, 2021)

Get well soon bro. I'm just starting to deadlift again, but I still feel some pain in my back where I hurt it. It's going on well over 6 weeks now. Crazy.

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Thewall (Jun 20, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Get well soon bro. I'm just starting to deadlift again, but I still feel some pain in my back where I hurt it. It's going on well over 6 weeks now. Crazy.
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery



thanks sickman. I should of taken the advice I gave to you lol. Feeling a little better, probably will need to take couple weeks from squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> It’s almost as if Nature sees people like you and Sickman and goes “whoa, whoa, whoa. Need to slow these freaks down”
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if someday soon Eazy’s left leg just suddenly detaches.
> 
> ...



thanks Jin. You always know how to bring everyone up. Great quality. I am honored to be paired in with those guys.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 21, 2021)

Wide grip bench
160x5, 190x4, 225x3, 250x3, 3, 270x2, 290x2, 2, 265x3, 3. ( felt strong kept at least 2-3 reps in tank, have not done this in a while)

pull ups behind neck
8, 8, 9, 10, 10 ( think upper lat strain is good)

seated press behind neck
145x8, 8, 9, 9. 9, 8

barbell curl
65x12, 12, 75x8, 8

rear ring lateral
12, 12, 12

hanging leg raise
10, 10, 10. 10

lower back starting to feel a lot better. I can actually bend over now, which could not do originally and walk normal. I am going to take 2 weeks off squatting and deadlifting no matter what. Not making same mistake twice!!!


----------



## PZT (Jun 21, 2021)

I gotta get my pull up game up


----------



## Thewall (Jun 21, 2021)

Reverse grip bench
135x5, 155x5, 185x7, 3, 8, 2, 9, 4, 5

rear lateral
30x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

seated angle db curl
30x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

y-raise
12, 12, 12, 12, 12

seated db lateral
30x10, 10, 10

standing single calf raise
25, 25, 25, 25


----------



## Thewall (Jun 22, 2021)

196 today. First picture was taken 6 weeks ago  I have been maintaining calories and have dropped a little body fat since first picture. Not a huge difference. I think I will try and fill out a little. Started to up calories a little.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 22, 2021)

Bench feet elevated
190x3, 225x3, 275x2, 290x2, 315x2 ( some left in tank)

seated overhead press
155x8, ,8, 8, 8, 145x8

dips
20x8. 40x8, 8, 8, 8

leg extension
125x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

bench felt real good today. I think maybe a pr will be in my near future. Best competition bench was 345 weighing more than I am now. 

lower back still tight, just working around it. Slowly getting better.


----------



## PZT (Jun 22, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 12319
> 
> 
> 196 today. First picture was taken 6 weeks ago  I have been maintaining calories and have dropped a little body fat since first picture. Not a huge difference. I think I will try and fill out a little. Started to up calories a little.



damn bro legs look 10 inches bigger and back seems wider. all while being leaner and more vascular. mad jelly


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 12319
> 
> 
> 196 today. First picture was taken 6 weeks ago  I have been maintaining calories and have dropped a little body fat since first picture. Not a huge difference. I think I will try and fill out a little. Started to up calories a little.



You've done a great job brining those wheels up to par with the upper body.


----------



## CJ (Jun 23, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 12319
> 
> 
> 196 today. First picture was taken 6 weeks ago  I have been maintaining calories and have dropped a little body fat since first picture. Not a huge difference. I think I will try and fill out a little. Started to up calories a little.



Man crush, no homo.....a little homo. :32 (18):


----------



## sfw509 (Jun 23, 2021)

Awesome work bro. Killing it.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 24, 2021)

Wide grip bench
175x5, 205x4, 230x3, 270x3, 225x6, ,6

front raise
60x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

vbar pull ups
8, 8, 8, 8, 8

upright band row (trap emphasis)
12, 12, 12, 12. 12

laterals
30x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

standinv rope abs (back still tight)
50x8, 8, 8, 8


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 25, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 12319
> 
> 
> 196 today. First picture was taken 6 weeks ago  I have been maintaining calories and have dropped a little body fat since first picture. Not a huge difference. I think I will try and fill out a little. Started to up calories a little.



Im so envious of both photos, you’re jacked.
But your shred is coming along so well and lole
the other guys say your back looks massively larger.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 28, 2021)

Close grip bench
145x5, 175x5, 200x3, 230x3, 3, 245x3, 255x2, 270x2, 250x3,3

seated db alternating overhead press
70x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

french press
85x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

close grip pull ups
me x8, 20x8, 8, 8, 8

Reverse ring fly
8, 8, 8, 8, 8

standing cable abs
70x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

db laterals
35x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

back feeling much better. Still there but definitely improving.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 29, 2021)

Bench
135x8, 165x8, 195x8, 230x8, 240x8, 250x8, 8

seated behind neck overhead press
145x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

bench row
15, 15, 15, 15

supported bench row (dumbbell)
70x8, 8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 10, 10, 10

back is definitely restricting what I can do. Everything has to be supported. My old hip problem is now starting to act up, I am assuming this is related to back issue now.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 29, 2021)

@Thewall , gonna take your advice and continue the diet as I have to keep the gains as I finish my coast on onto my PCT.  Weight is constant and want to keep it like that until the next time.  Thanks for the indirect input about not going straight into a cut.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> @Thewall , gonna take your advice and continue the diet as I have to keep the gains as I finish my coast on onto my PCT.  Weight is constant and want to keep it like that until the next time.  Thanks for the indirect input about not going straight into a cut.


Glad I could help. I think you will be happy with results. Takes a little bit for body to adjust, but once it does you should hopefully keep most of your gains. You can always shed the fat but once you hold onto that muscle it should be hatred right to lose it.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 30, 2021)

Pull ups behind neck
10, 10, 10, 10

side laterals
25x15, 15, 15, 15

various lunges and air squats 

leg extension
105x25, 115x 20, 20, 20, 20

standing single calf raise
20, 20, 20, 20, 20

did a light workout today. Tried to get blood in the legs without stressing back.


----------



## quackattack (Jul 1, 2021)

Rolling my glutes out with a lacrosse ball sometimes helps when my back locks up.  Also a bag of ice directly on my lower back for 10-15 minutes a night.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 1, 2021)

Seated overhead press
155x8, 8, 9, 9, 9

decline bench ( light still tight)
135x8, 205x8, 8, 8, 8

db curl
50x8, 8, 8, 8

barbell curl
85x8, 8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12, 12

sit ups
8, 8, 8, 8

reverse ring flies
8, 8, 8, 8

light lower back work


----------



## Thewall (Jul 1, 2021)

Had some time today, got in another session in.

close grip bench 
135x5, 150x6, 185 x6, 215x8, 8, 8, 8

flat db flies
50x12, 12, 12

dips 
10, 10, 10, 10

pushdowns
70 x14, 80 x 14, 14, 14, 14


----------



## Thewall (Jul 2, 2021)

Seated overhead press
135x5, 155x9, 9, 9, 9

pullover
50x8, 10, 10

incline flies
50x8, 10, 12

wide grip pull ups
10, 12, 12

chin ups
10, 20x8, 8

flat bench sit ups
8, 25x8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12


----------



## Thewall (Jul 4, 2021)

Wide bench (easy)
175x3, 205x3, 235x2, 255x1, 1

squat ( easy feeling out back)
115x10, 10, 195x4, 235x4, 245x1

pullover
50x10, 11. 12, 60x8, 10, 10

decline bench
205x8, 9, 10, 12, 225x8, 245x8, 8

supported rows db
70x10, 10, 10

t-bar (light  because lower back)
135x8, 170x8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12

flat bench sit up
50x8, 8, 8

good morning 
45x5, 5

it has been 2 weeks back feels better , so I tried squatting. I was very nervous, took it easy and it was okay. Tried some light tBar rows too to see how back felt. It is getting there.


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2021)

So happy you’re recovering. Keep it up. Great work being wise and not overzealous in your training.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 6, 2021)

Overhead bhn press
145x9, 10, 10, 11, 11

deadlift ( light)
185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x2, 2, 340x1, 1

reverse ring fly
8, 8, 8, 8, 8

db kickbacks
30x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

pushdowns
80x 14, 14, 15, 15

decline bench sit-ups
25x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

lower back felt good today. Deadlifts felt good , did not want to push it. Finally able to do some standing overhead presses. Getting back to normal!!!!


----------



## eazy (Jul 6, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Getting back to normal!!!!


good to read.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2021)

Close grip bench
155x5, 185x4, 215x3, 245x3, 255x3, 270x3, 3, 285x3

squat ( easy)
195x3, 235x3, 275x2, 2, 295x1

pull ups behind neck
Me x 12, 20x9, 9

lat pulldown
170x10, 190x8, 8

db curl
50x8, 9, 9

barbell curl
85x8, 8, 8

good morning (easy)
95x8, 8, 8

good morning seated (easy)
85x8, 8, 8, 10

lower back is feeling good. Don’t know if it’s 100 percent so I’m trying to be smart. I do not want to be setback again so being cautious.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 9, 2021)

Deadlift (easy)
225x3, 275x3, 315x2,2, 340x1, 365x1, 385x1

band laterals
15, 15, 15, 15, 15

incline press
185x9, 205x8, 8

flat db flies
50x10, 70x8, 50x12

overhead extension 
95x8, 8, 9

db kickback
30x8, 8, 8

bench sit ups
50x10, 10, 10

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12

y raise band
15, 15, 15 

calf raises in between sets

lower back is good. Think next week I can start pushing it hopefully. Start putting up some good numbers. I was only 194 this morning. I have to up my calories.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 10, 2021)

Bench
175x5, 205x4, 245x3, 275x3, 290x3, 3, 3

squat (easy)
185x5, 225x3, 255x2, 2, 275x1, 1

incline fly
50x12, 12, 12, 12, 12

bent over high row (upper back)
135x12, 12, 12

incline supported db rows
70x10, 10, 10

seated good morning 
95x10, 10, 10

can not train tomorrow so trained today instead. I felt good. Bench is coming along, all easy weight!!!


----------



## Thewall (Jul 12, 2021)

Semi sumo deadlift off block knee
260x3, 305x3, 350x3, 3, 390x2, 2

seated overhead press
155x9, 9, 10, 10, 10

rear lateral
30x15, 15, 15

overhead press
165x8, 170x 8, 8, 8

french press
75x12, 85x8, 8

overhead extension
95x10, 10, 10

flat bench sit ups with band
8, 8, 8, 8, 8

weight back up to 197. Deadlift weight felt light and easy , no back issues so I’m pumped.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 14, 2021)

Squat
195x5, 235x4, 275x3, 315x2, 2, 2, 2.

reverse mini band bench
205x3, 245x3, 275x3, 310x2 ( had to stop felt strain in left pec tie in)

overhead bhn press
135x8, 145x8, 150x8, 8, 135x8, 8, 8

lat pull down 
140x10, 170x8, 10, 10, 10

trap bar shrugs
275x10, 10, 12, 12

db curl
50x8, 9, 9, 9, 

good morning 
95 x8, 8, 10, 10

glad I stopped chest when I did. Felt the tightness in pec tie-in rest of workout. I have the indentation in my left pec from tear years ago. May have to stick with higher reps going forward. I am hoping this is something minor since I stopped right away and did not aggravate it.


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2021)

stay safe brother


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 14, 2021)

Be careful with that, pec tears scare the hell out of me. Those are nasty injuries.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 15, 2021)

Left pec is strained, but it is minor, glad I stopped when I did. I am taking a week off.  Body needs a break. Too many little injuries in the last month. Don’t want this to be a injury log lol!!


----------



## eazy (Jul 15, 2021)

enjoy the break.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 25, 2021)

Overhead press
135x8, 145x8, 155x8, 8, 8

sumo deficit deadlift
225x3, 275x3, 295x2, 2 315x1, 330x1, 346x1, 365x1, 1

pushdown
90x10, 10, 10

db kickback
30x8, 9, 10, 10 

lat pulldown
170x10, 10, 10

v bar pulldown
170x8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
12, 12, 12, 12


----------



## Thewall (Jul 25, 2021)

Bench elevated legs 
170x8, 205x8, 8, 225x8. (Still a little tight)

narrow squat
185x8, 225x8, 255x8

incline press
185x8, 8, 8, 8

t-bar row
205x8, 8, 8

head supported log row
125x8, 175x8, 8

seated gm 
115x10, 10, 10

pretty much feel 95 percent. Left pec almost there. Now just have to get my numbers slowly back up


----------



## Thewall (Jul 27, 2021)

Sumo rack pull knee high
225x5, 275x4, 325x2, 370x2, 2, 2, 2

handstand push-ups between blocks
8, 8, 9, 8, 8

band cross laterals
15, 15, 15

seated overhead press
145x8, 9, 9

barbell curl
75x12, 12, 12

dumbell curls
50x8, 8, 8

hanging leg raise
15, 15, 14

cable crunches
50x15, 70x12, 12

single calf raises
20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## quackattack (Jul 27, 2021)

Glad to see your back.  Those hand stand push ups make me feel inadequate.


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

quackattack said:


> Glad to see your back.  Those hand stand push ups make me feel inadequate.


same


----------



## Thewall (Jul 29, 2021)

Thanks pzt and quack attack. Good to be feeling good

bench (closer grip) trying it out
175x8, 205x8, 225x8, 8, 8

front squat to box below parallel
175x4, 215x4, 255x3, 3, 3

incline flies
50x10, 11, 12, 10, 10

v bar pull ups
9, 9, 9

pull-ups behind neck
8, 8, 8

standing GM
95x10, 115x 10, 10

finally did some cardio again yesterday 25 min 3.5 walk 7 incline.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 30, 2021)

Seated overhead press
145x9, 10, 10, 11, 11

sumo deadlift (easy)
225x3, 275x3, 315x2, 2, 365x1, 1

dips
10, 20x11, 40x11, 11

push ups (slow)
18, 15, 15

dips
40x8, 20x10, 10

overhead extension
95x10, 10, 10, 10

sit ups
15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Aug 1, 2021)

Squat (light technique)
195x3, 235x3, 275x2, 2, 305x1, 1

bench (light )
175x3, 205x3, 240x2, 2, 260x1, 1

bent over row
185x10, 205x 10, 10

db row
100x 10, 10, 10

barbell curl
75x12, 12, 12

db curl
40x10, 8, 8

band good morning 
12, 12, 15

reverse ring flies
10, 10, 10


----------



## Thewall (Aug 3, 2021)

Deficit sumo deadlift
205x5, 240x4, 275x3, 315x3, 330x3, 345x3, 3

bhn overhead press
150x8, 8, 8, 8

reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10

front raise
65x10, 8, 8

nuetral pull ups 
13, 11, 11

v bar pulldown
160x10, 170x8, 8

leg raises
15, 15, 15

weight 198


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2021)

Is that DB front raises with the 65#ers?  Holy shit!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 7, 2021)

Lol. No that is barbell. 


DEADlifter said:


> Is that DB front raises with the 65#ers?  Holy shit!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 7, 2021)

Seated behind neck press
135x8, 155x8, 8, 8, 145 x10

dB flat press
70x10, 10, 10, 10

cable flies
60x12, 12, 12, 12

dumbell curl
50x8, 8, 8, 8

barbell curl
75x12, 12, 12

hanging leg raise
15, 15, 15, 15

laterals
30x15, 15, 15, 15

trained yesterday, light workout did not bother recording. This was basically a lighter week. Hoping to turn it up a little next week.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 8, 2021)

Bench press (new grip)
190x5, 235x4, 275x3, 3, 3, 3, 3

squat to box just below parallel
195x8, 240x8, 275x8, 8, 8

incline press
185x8, 8, 9, 8, 175x7

supported db row incline bench
70x10, 10, 10

db row
110x8, 8, 8

standing gm
95x10, 115x 10, 10

trying shoulder width bench. Trying to put a little more stress on triceps since having pec tear couple years ago. I know my left side will never be 100 percent since that.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 10, 2021)

Extra workout

face pulls
100x15, 15, 15, 15

rear pec deck flies
70x15, 15, 15

lat pull down 
280 x12, 12, 12, 12

db laterals
25x15, 15, 15

bench sit ups
15, 15, 15, 15

treadmill 25 min 3.3 @ 6 incline.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 10, 2021)

Overhead strict press
155x8, 160x8, 165x8, 8, 8

deadlift knee high
230x6, 275x4, 325x4, 345x3, 375x2, 2, 405x1, 425x1, 315x5, 275x7, 295x7, 315x7, 335x7

rear lateral
30x15, 15, 15

lateral
30x15, 15, 15

overhead tricep extension
95x10, 10, 9

pushdown
100x8, 80x10, 80x8

hanging leg raise
15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2021)

Squat
195x8, 240x8, 275x8, 8, 8

bench elevated legs( new grip)
135x5, 185x5, 205x5, 245x5, 275x3, 265x3, 245x6, 5

Behind neck overhead press
155x7, 7, 7

cable lateral
25x12, 12, 12

db curl
50x10, 10, 10

barbell curl
75x12, 12, 12


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2021)

Deficit sumo deadlift
200x5, 240x4, 280x3, 320x2, 2, 2, 2, 2

overhead bhn press
155x7, 7, 7, 7, 7

incline flies
50x12, 12, 12

push ups
20, 18, 18

flat sit ups
15, 15, 15

hanging leg raise
15, 12, 12


----------



## Thewall (Aug 15, 2021)

Bench
175x8, 205x8, 235x8, 8, 8

squat
195x5, 235x4, 275x3, 315x3, 3, 320x3, 325x3

pull-ups behind neck
12, 10, 9

v bar pull down
170x9, 8, 7

seated gm
95x10, 120x10, 10

I am sacrificing a little strength right now on the bench with closer grip. Hoping in long run I will surpass old strength and be much safer for my left pec. I have been feeling good. All sets pretty much have 2 or more left in tank. Nothing is to failure right now. I am maintaining around 197 lbs.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 17, 2021)

Deadlift (easy)
225x3, 275x3, 315x2, 2, 365x1, 385x1

seated overhead press
145x8, 165x8, 8, 8

db kickback
30x10, 10, 10

pushdown
80x12, 12, 12

db curl
50x9, 9, 9

barbell curl
75x12, 11, 11

hanging leg raise
15, 15, 15

y-raise
15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Aug 19, 2021)

Reverse grip bench
135x9, 155x6, 185x9, 195x6, 195x9, 195x6

squat
195x5, 235x4, 275x3, 315x3, 3, 3, 3

incline log press
165x8, 175x7, 7, 7, 7

db row
100x10, 10, 10

supported upper back db row
70x 10, 9, 9

weight 199. Put 1/2 inch on waist, still tight but do not want to get any further right now. Not looking to bulk yet.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 20, 2021)

Sumo deadlift off 3” block
225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x2, 2, 385x1, 405x1, 415x1

lying band lateral
15, 10, 10, 10, 10. 10

handstand push up
8, 9, 9

front plate raise
70x10, 10, 10

v pull down 
140x15, 180x10, 10

pull ups neutral 
12, 12, 12

hanging leg raise
15, 15, 15


----------



## PZT (Aug 20, 2021)

thinking about pulling sumo again. Been coaching 132 lber for a meet tomorrow and she had 305 on the bar and i pulled a rep or two sumo and it felt so smooth


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 20, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Reverse grip bench
> 135x9, 155x6, 185x9, 195x6, 195x9, 195x6
> 
> squat
> ...


Ahhhhh, reverse grip bench. I have never mastered this movement.

Every time that I attempt it, and I've tried it dozens of times through the years, it just feels weird to me and I always worry about the bar slipping out of my hands.

Nice log btw👍


----------



## Thewall (Aug 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> thinking about pulling sumo again. Been coaching 132 lber for a meet tomorrow and she had 305 on the bar and i pulled a rep or two sumo and it felt so smooth


I love conventional and I am stronger with that. I started sumo because I can remain more upright which seems to aggravate my hip much less ( impingement inflammation). I also have found I can train more frequently because less on lower back. I definitely feel more leg involvement in sumo which is good for me right now. Thinking in long run I will match my conventional.



FearThaGear said:


> Ahhhhh, reverse grip bench. I have never mastered this movement.
> 
> Every time that I attempt it, and I've tried it dozens of times through the years, it just feels weird to me and I always worry about the bar slipping out of my hands.
> 
> Nice log btw👍


Yes it was little awkward at first but you get use to it.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 22, 2021)

Weight 199

bench
175x5, 205x5, 245x3, 275x3, 3, 3, 3, 4

squat narrow
185x8, 225x8, 255x8, 8, 8

dips
10, 20x12, 40x11, 11, 11

db curl
50x9, 9, 9

barbell curl
75x12, 85x9, 9


----------



## Thewall (Aug 24, 2021)

Deadlift below knee
225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x3, 385x3, 3, 3, 405x3

reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10, 10, 10

rear lateral
30x12, 12, 12

seated overhead press
165x8, 175x8, 8. (PR)

rope pushdown
70x12, 12, 12

dips
35x9, 25x10, 10

leg raise 
15, 15, 15

cable abs
60x10, 10, 10

lateral raise
30x15, 15, 15, 15

hit a nice pr on my press today. Felt strong!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice, good job on the ohp!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 24, 2021)

Thewall said:


> hit a nice pr on my press today. Felt strong!!


Congrats on PR!

Looking back a little I saw you did some handstand push ups. 

They are tough!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 25, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Congrats on PR!
> 
> Looking back a little I saw you did some handstand push ups.
> 
> They are tough!


Thanks. Yes. I have been doing them periodically. I remember when I could only get 4. Prioritizing the press has made a big difference.


----------



## TeddyBear (Aug 25, 2021)

X8!?!
Sick PR.
Also, you’re HUGE for 199, killing it man.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 26, 2021)

Quick workout

bench
225x12, 10, 215x9

incline db
70x12, 11, 11

handstand push-ups in between boxes
8, 9, 8

laterals
35x15, 15, 15, 

it’s crazy how quick I die after 8 reps. Definitely more fast twist fiber based. Have to work on muscle endurance 8-15 rep range.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 28, 2021)

Pull day

sumo deadlift
290x15, 300x15

face pull
90x15, 120x15, 15

db row
127x10, 10, 10

v bar pulldown
190x10, 180x10. ,8

db curl
50x10, 10, 9

pull ups
20

weight 200

I am starting push pull legs for 3-6 weeks. Going for higher rep prs. I will be taking everything to failure and close. Training frequency will go down. I will go back to what I was doing once I go stale with this.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 28, 2021)

You're doing really good.


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 29, 2021)

How do you position your hands to do the v bar pulldowns?


----------



## Thewall (Aug 29, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> How do you position your hands to do the v bar pulldowns?






Deadlifter this is a link to the exercise and the way I do them.


Skullcrusher said:


> You're doing really good.


Thanks skullcrusher.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 1, 2021)

Legs

squat
135x10, 185x8, 260x15, 15

standing calf raise
225x10, 10, 10

split squat 
50x 10, 10, 70x10

leg curl
25x10, 10, 10

deep squat
135x10, 10

took it easy this workout. Legs have to get use to the volume again.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi rep squats and dead’s to failure. 🤮🤮🤣


----------



## Thewall (Sep 3, 2021)

Weight 203

push day

bench
245x8, 245x9, 225x8, 205x8

db fly
50x10, 10, 8

overhead press
175x10, 8, 155x7

plate raise
70x10, 8, 55x10

overhead extension 
115x10, 10, 9

I was kind of off my schedule last 3 days. I went away. I felt weaker today on all my lifts even though heaviest I’ve been in a while.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 5, 2021)

Pull

sumo deadlifts 
330x12, 10

y-raise
30x10, 10, 10

nuetral pull ups 
20, 13, 10

band laterals
20, 10, 10

db curls
50x9, 8, 7


----------



## Thewall (Sep 8, 2021)

Legs

squat
310x10, 9, 300x9

seated calf raise
215x15, 14, 14

stiff deadlift off block
135x10, 185x10. ( bad back pump)

deep squat
155x10, 185x10, 9

I have just been eating on feel and I am up to 200-201 pounds. Holding it well, around 8-11 percent body fat with calipers.


----------



## PZT (Sep 8, 2021)

your leg routines look very, "I hate myself" ish


----------



## Thewall (Sep 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> your leg routines look very, "I hate myself" ish


Lol.  I ask myself wtf am I doing sometimes. It’s a good sickness we have!!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 9, 2021)

Push day

weight 200 in morning 

behind neck strict press
165x10, 9, 155x10

lying band lateral
20, 10, 11

bench press ( weak)
245x10, 8, 225x8

flat db flies
50x12, 10, 10

slow push ups ( tricep emphasis)
20, 19,  20x14

leg raise
15, 14, 14


----------



## quackattack (Sep 9, 2021)

Thewall said:


> bench press ( weak)
> 245x10, 8, 225x8


I feel personally attacked.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2021)

Pull

sumo deadlift
355x10, 9

shrugs
275x15, 295x15, 15, 15

supported incline db rows
70x15, 14, 13

pullups v-bar
13, 10, 8

barbell curl
90x10, 9, 9

trained 3 days in a row. I have a busy weekend and wanted to make sure I got it in. Sumo deadlift is coming along. I am getting much more efficient at the movement, so I am feeling stronger. I have always conventional deadlifted so I am looking forward to see what I can do sumo over time.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 10, 2021)

I feel sumo has helped my back squat A LOT.  Sumo really helps strengthen the hip and allows you to squat wider which is always a good thing when wanting to move weight.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 11, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> I feel sumo has helped my back squat A LOT.  Sumo really helps strengthen the hip and allows you to squat wider which is always a good thing when wanting to move weight.


Yes I definitely feel it is helping my squat which needs work. I have also felt I can recover better because I am using more legs and hips instead of relying on my back more witch I got away with conventional.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 13, 2021)

Legs

squat
325x10

leg extension 
130x15, 14, 13

leg curl
100x10, 10, 9

standing calf raise
225x15, 15, 15

     I did a lighter workout today.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 14, 2021)

Push. (Good day)  weight 200

overhead strict press
180x10 PR, 180x9, 170x 9

Reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10

bench press
255x10, 7, 230x8

band flies
15, 15, 14

dips (upright)
55x11, 10, 8

db laterals
50x 10, 8. 30x20

cable crunches 
60x 12, 11, 11

leg raises
15, 15, 14

felt good today. The extra weight is helping. Every time I think I should tighten up a little I am stopped because of these workouts. Overhead press is nearing my 250 goal. Squats and dead’s are slowly creeping back up.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 14, 2021)

Congrats on the PR.  180x10 is strong.  Then to hit 180x9 the next set.  I'd be surprised if you couldn't hit 250 right now.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 16, 2021)

Pull
Sumo deadlift
385x9, 345x9

Shrugs
335x15, 14, 13

Head supported log row
180x10, 9, 8

Wide pull ups
20x10, 9, 9

Barbell curl
90x10, 100x9, 8


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 16, 2021)

Dude you're way too big and strong to worry about "tightening up" at 200.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 16, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Push. (Good day) weight 200
> 
> overhead strict press
> 180x10 PR, 180x9, 170x 9
> ...



How tall are you @Thewall? I bet you are stout and built like a fire plug. Think I’ve seen a photo once, I thought yeah, more like a brick wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Sep 17, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> How tall are you @Thewall? I bet you are stout and built like a fire plug. Think I’ve seen a photo once, I thought yeah, more like a brick wall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks man. I am 5’-9”.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 18, 2021)

Push

Seated overhead press
180x10 (PR) ,7, 160x9

Rear lateral
30x15, 14, 13

Bench
275x7, 250x7, 245x6

Steep incline
175x10, 9, 8

Dips
50x10, 9, 25x12

Laterals (band)
12, 12, 10

Leg raises
15, 13, 12

I am trying push pull push legs to separate deadlifts and squats a little more. I will go by feel week by week.


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Push
> 
> Seated overhead press
> 180x10 (PR) ,7, 160x9
> ...


Nice PR bro. Glad you’re killin it.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Nice PR bro. Glad you’re killin it.


Thanks Jin. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 19, 2021)

Legs
Squat
350x8, 335x8, 300x8

Standing calf raise
225x15, 14, 14

Single db leg curl
30x10, 9, 9

Leg extension 
105x20, 130x15, 14


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 20, 2021)

Am I reading correctly that your standing strict press and seated press are identical at 180 x 10?  In my experience the seated press is almost always significantly more then the standing press. Just curious.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 20, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Am I reading correctly that your standing strict press and seated press are identical at 180 x 10?  In my experience the seated press is almost always significantly more then the standing press. Just curious.


Yes. I do not use a back support to lean against. I sit on a flat bench and press ( no back support).  I could of done more on my last standing press, maybe a rep or two.  The seated press was to absolute failure


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 20, 2021)

This makes sense now if you're not using any back support.  Thanks.  Nice pressing too.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 21, 2021)

Push

Bench (getting better at narrow grip)
250x8, 240x8, 230x10

Db bench
70x12, 11, 10

Band flies
10, 10, 15

Overhead strict press
175x9, 160x8, 140x10

Rope push down 
70x 10, 10, 9

Cable abs 
70x15, 15, 15

Overall good workout. Press not as good as last workout. Bench had some left in tank so I was happy with that.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 23, 2021)

I am at 200 right here. My waist is at the threshold of where I like to be. It is up an inch from where I started over summer. Going to work with this for a while.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 23, 2021)

Pull
Sumo deadlift
405x5, 385x5, 365x5

Upright row
135x10, 10, 10

Tbar row
180x 10. 200x10, 10

V-bar pull ups
10, 10, 9

Db curl
50x10, 10, 9


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2021)

those arms have gotten even crazier


----------



## quackattack (Sep 23, 2021)

Your a beast.  That would be my ideal physique.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 23, 2021)

Thewall said:


> I figured I would start posting workouts. I train at home now and miss the gym environment. The one thing good is I never miss a workout.
> 
> overall goals
> weight 225
> ...


Nice numbers for the body weight. 
I miss those 500lb squats😭😤😥😥😥
Take heathy precautions to keep the knee health. 🤙


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2021)

You have a very classic built, awesome work, 'specially on those wheels.  I had never seem them and impressed.  I know you are 5-9, but for some reason you look much taller.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 24, 2021)

PZT said:


> those arms have gotten even crazier


Thanks man. Still the same


quackattack said:


> Your a beast.  That would be my ideal physique.


Thanks quackattack, I appreciate the compliment 


Badleroybrown said:


> Nice numbers for the body weight.
> I miss those 500lb squats😭😤😥😥😥
> Take heathy precautions to keep the knee health. 🤙


Thank you. I definitely train more cautious now that I’m older


The Phoenix said:


> You have a very classic built, awesome work, 'specially on those wheels.  I had never seem them and impressed.  I know you are 5-9, but for some reason you look much taller.


Thank you. I wish I was taller lol. I’ll take looking taller!!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 24, 2021)

Push

Bench
275x5, 255x5, 5

Dips
40x14, 12, 10

Band laterals lying
15, 10, 10

Hand stand push ups between boxes
10, 9, 9

Db kickback
30x10, 10, 10

Hanging leg raise
15, 14, 14


----------



## Thewall (Sep 26, 2021)

Legs

Squat
365x5, 340x5, 5

Standing calf raise
225x15, 15, 15

Single db leg curl
30x10, 10, 10

Leg extension 
140x10, 10, 10


----------



## Thewall (Sep 27, 2021)

Push

Bench
270x5, 5, 5

Incline db
70x12, 80x10, 10

Reverse ring fly
10, 10, 10

Overhead behind neck press
155x10, 10, 145x10

Push down (slow and controlled)
80x10, 90x9, 80x10

Lateral raise
30x25, 50x9, 8

Hanging leg raise
15, 14.


----------



## PZT (Sep 27, 2021)

just fkin grindin brah! I see ya


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 28, 2021)

Your workouts look intense. I bet it’d be cool to train with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Sep 30, 2021)

pull

Shrugs
315x15, 15, 15

Db row
120x 10, 10. 10

Pull-ups v bar
20x9, me x 9, 9

Upright db row
70x10, 10, 10

Barbell curl
95x10, 10, 9

Lateral raise
30x20, 18, 16

Played hockey for first time in over a year. Hips were feeling it so no deadlifts today. 



The Phoenix said:


> Your workouts look intense. I bet it’d be cool to train with you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Phoenix. I miss the old training partner days!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 30, 2021)

Thewall said:


> pull
> 
> Shrugs
> 315x15, 15, 15
> ...


yeah, it didn't matter which gym, which year, you knew who the big guys were and they knew who you were.  I had a deja vu moment before I run into a big guy from corporate gym now training at my hardcore gym.  Once he saw me, he took off his shirt in front of his lady and he was built like a bull.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 1, 2021)

Push

Overhead press
175x10, 165x10, 9

Front cable raise
50x10, 10, 10

Bench
215x15, 205x12, 195x10

Db flies
50x10, 12, 60x10

Overhead barbell extension 
105x10, 115x10, 10

Hanging leg raise
15, 14, 12

Laterals 
30x25


----------



## PZT (Oct 1, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Push
> 
> Overhead press
> 175x10, 165x10, 9
> ...


killin it. Id be fked OHPin before benching lol


----------



## Thewall (Oct 1, 2021)

I was always told a nurse would love to have you as a patient to draw blood. Not today. Lol. Had to call dr in


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2021)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 13936
> 
> I was always told a nurse would love to have you as a patient to draw blood. Not today. Lol. Had to call dr in


That sucks, why does it seem like they don't pick the most obvious veins sometimes?


----------



## Thewall (Oct 2, 2021)

Legs

Squat
290x15, 15, 15

Seated calf raise
195x20, 20, 20

Single db leg curl
30x10, 10, 10

Leg extension
70x35, 105x20, 140x12

Laterals
20x50


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 3, 2021)

Nurse couldn’t find a vein on that arm?  WTF?


----------



## Thewall (Oct 4, 2021)

Push

Bench
215x15, 205x15, 195x12

Incline dumbell
80x10, 9, 75x10

Lateral raise
45x11, 11, 11

Handstand push up between boxes
9, 9, 8

Overhead barbell extension 
105x10, 10, 9

Holding weight at 199. I cleaned up diet, back to recording everything I eat. Staying at 3000 calories a day. Staying around a 40-35-25 breakdown. In a little bit of a deficit, nothing crazy. Thinking I will bring waist down 3/4 inch and maintain or slow gain from there. Have been doing cardio (treadmill) on off days.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 7, 2021)

Pull

Sumo deadlift
315x15, 12, 10

Upright row
135x15, 14, 12

Supported low incline db row
70x12, 75x12, 10

Neutral pull ups 
20x10, 10, 9

Db curl
50x10, 9, 9

Band y raise
15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Oct 8, 2021)

Push

Bench
230x12, 12, 225x10

Dips
50x8, 10, 9

Cable side lateral
20x15, 25x10, 10

Front cable raise
50x10, 10, 10

Pushdown
70x15, 90x10, 10

Hanging leg raise
15, 15, 14

Waist down another 1/4 inch, another 1/2 inch to go (see how it goes). Strength still good. Narrow bench is really helping my tricep strength.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 13, 2021)

Bench/squat

Lying log press
175x5, 205x5, 240x7, 230x4, ,8, 2, 9, 5, 4

Squat
235x4, 275x4, 320x4, 4, 5, 5

Incline press
185x9, 9, 195x9, 185x8

Leg extension
70x35, 105x18, 18, 19

Laterals
30x15, 15, 15, 15

Leg raise
15, 15, 15, 15

Changed routine back to more strength based. Since calories are not in a surplus o do not want to be taking sets to failure and trying for pure hypertrophy. Sets will be taken to 2 to 3 reps left in tank. 
Bench /squat
Press/deadlift/back 

Will try and train 4 days a week. Arms will be thrown in either day.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 15, 2021)

Press/deadlift/back

Dumbbell overhead press
70x10, 80x8, 8, 8, 8

Press
205x5

Deadlift
245x5, 295x5, 345x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Dips
50x10, 10, 10, 10, 8

Head support log row
180x10, 10, 8, 8, 8

Db curl
50x10, 8, 8, 8

Db lateral
30x 15, 15, 14, 14


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2021)

lots of work being done in here


----------



## Thewall (Oct 17, 2021)

Bench/squats

Bench
195x5, 225x4, 260x4, 4, 4, 4

Box squat to foam
215x6, 255x5, 300x4, 320x3, 340x2, 2, 360x1, 320x3, 275x5, 235x7

Single leg db curl
30x10, 9, 9, 9

Pull ups
25


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2021)

Press/deadlift

Light deadlift
145x10, 10, 195x8, 245x5, 295x4

Handstand push up between blocks
10, 10, 9, 9

Push down 
70x15, 80x10, 10, 10

Steep incline
185x6, 165x6, 6, 135x8

Pull ups
13, 13, 12

Band laterals
15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Press/deadlift
> 
> Light deadlift
> 145x10, 10, 195x8, 245x5, 295x4
> ...



From your workouts you sounds like you have a stocky build with thick forearmsabs calves, mesomorph frame. You pro’ly wrestled or gymnastics as a youngling. Are you mid-30’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Oct 18, 2021)

lol I’m 42 and I wrestled. Pretty good Phoenix I could get a little more size to get stocky. Still feel athletic


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 18, 2021)

Thewall said:


> lol I’m 42 and I wrestled. Pretty good Phoenix I could get a little more size to get stocky. Still feel athletic



You have a better physique than I do. I was a runner and fighter (flexible). Was always lean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Oct 19, 2021)

Nah bro. You looked pretty jacked from some of pictures I seen. What’s your weight and height


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 19, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Nah bro. You looked pretty jacked from some of pictures I seen. What’s your weight and height



My trainer just ran a BMI on me. It was 28.5. For 67”, he said 30.0 would be good for me. Competitive 212 is 35. My BF 16% (he would like for that to grip 2%). Mud-40s here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Oct 23, 2021)

Bench /light squat

Bench
175x5, 215x5, 240x5, 5, 5, 5

Squat
195x5, 215x3, 255x3, 300x2, 2

Pull ups
15. 15, 13

Face pulls 
100x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Leg raises
15, 15, 15, 15

Weight is around 197 and holding.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 24, 2021)

Press/light deadlift

Behind neck overhead press
155x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Deadlift
145x10, 10, 195x8, 245x5, 295x4, 360x5

Db bench 
70x15, 100x7, 7, 7

Y raise
15, 15, 15, 15

Lateral
30x15, 15, 13, 12

V bar pull ups
10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Back felt a little off today, felt something this morning bending over so did not want to chance it. Feeling okay now.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 26, 2021)

Bench/squat

Bench
175x6, 205x5, 240x4, 260x3, 275x2, 2, 295x1, 2, 275x3, 225x7, 195x13

Squat
235x4, 275x4, 320x4, 5, 6

Incline db
70x15, 100x7, 7, 6, 70x12

Leg extension 
70x30, 105x20, 19, 18

Band laterals
20, 15, 15, 15

Notes:
I have been off for 6 weeks now. Strength has been pretty much maintained and weight has been holding well (197).   I am very pleased. In the past I would be down to around 192 at this bf%. This tells me I am holding a lot more muscle!!  I believe a lot has went to my legs. This has probably been the least I have ever lost between being on and off cycle.


----------



## Thewall (Oct 28, 2021)

Press/deadlift

Handstand push up between boxes
9, 10, 9, 8, 9

Sumo deadlift
245x5, 295x5, 345x5, 360x5. 5, 5

DB flat press
70x18, 100x7, 6, 70x13

Zyundras press
135x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Barbell curl
95x9, 9, 9, 9

Weight was 199 this morning. Deadlift groove is really feeling good. Hips bothering me a little, will manage!


----------



## Thewall (Oct 30, 2021)

Bench /squat

Reverse bench
125x5, 150x5, 175x7,3, 8, 2, 6, 4

Squat
215x5, 255x4, 300x3, 340x2, 2, 2, 2

Standing calf
225x15, 275x15, 15, 15

Leg extension 
105x20, 130x18, 15, 15

Pull ups
25, 20, 18, 15, 20


----------



## Thewall (Nov 2, 2021)

Press/deadlift

Handstand push up between boxes
10, 10, 10, 8, 9

Sumo deadlift 1.5” off floor
275x3, 320x3, 370x3, 3, 415x2, 2, 2

Bent over row
225x10, 10, 10, 9, 9

Pullover 
50x10, 10, 10, 10

Y-raise
15, 15, 15

Upright row
135x10, 10, 10, 10

Log curl
85x8, 8, 8, 8

Db lateral
30x25, 25

Felt good today. I have been very, very busy with work. I did 20 minutes cardio yesterday with some laterals. Trying to do 2-3 sessions cardio on off days. Weight was 202 today but wasn’t upon rising.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 2, 2021)

By reverse bench are you doing a reverse grip bench?


----------



## Thewall (Nov 2, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> By reverse bench are you doing a reverse grip bench?


Yes


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 2, 2021)

cool that's what I thought.  I used to do those a lot but got away from them for some reason.  I always thought I kept my back tighter and felt them more in the triceps.  Are you going to keep them in the program or was this just something new to try out?


----------



## Thewall (Nov 3, 2021)

I like them because my triceps definitely need to get stronger in my bench especially now that I have a closer grip. I will use them. I just don’t like the feeling in my left pec totally. I had a tear 3-4 years ago. So I will probably stay lighter when I do them. 
Thanks for following!


----------



## Thewall (Nov 4, 2021)

Squat/bench

Squat
215x5, 255x5, 300x7, 3, 8, 6, 4

Legs elevated bench
175x5, 205x4, 235x4, 245x4, 5, 5

Leg extension 
130x19, 18, 15, 15, 15

Seated calf
145x35, 195x20, 20, 20, 20

Pushdown
60x20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Nov 5, 2021)

Press

Strict press
175x10, 10, 10, 10, 9

Angle db curl
40x10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable lateral
40x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Pull ups behind neck
12, 10, 10, 9, 9, 8

Cable upright row
150x10, 10, 10, 10

I pulled or strained left hammy near groin area, so took off deadlift tonight


----------



## Thewall (Nov 7, 2021)

Bench

Bench
175x5, 205x5, 245x4, 260x3, 275x2, 2, 295x1, 2, 275x3, 225x7, 200x10

Log curl
85x10, 10, 75x10, 10

Db shrug
70x30, 25, 25, 25


----------



## Thewall (Nov 10, 2021)

Press/deadlift (light)

Deadlift
275x5, 315x5, 325x5

Log press
145x8, 155x8, 8, 8, 8

T-bar row
200x10, 225x9, 8, 8, 8, 8

Incline db
70x18, 100x6, 6, 6

V-bar pull ups 
10, 10, 10, 9, 9

Laterals 30x15, 15, 15

Leg extension 105 x 15, 15

Hamstring feeling pretty good. Took it easy just to be safe


----------



## Thewall (Nov 12, 2021)

Bench /squat (easy)

Bench
175x5, 205x5, 240x7, 3, 8, 2, 9, 4, 5

Front squat to foam
190x4, 240x4, 5, 5, 7

Dips
Me x30, 20x14, 15, 11

Leg extension
105x20, 130x 15, 15, 14, 13

Hamstrings feel good, should be getting back to normal workouts!!


----------



## Thewall (Nov 15, 2021)

Press/deadlift

Deadlift of 1.5” board
235x3, 275x3, 325x3, 375x3, 3, 400x2, 2

Behind neck press
155x8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Pullups
25, 12, 10, 10, 10

Reverse ring flies
10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Jm press
95x10. 115x10, 10

Waist went down again. Have to up calories a little. That may be why upper body strength has gone down a little. Still sitting at 197 upon rising.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 18, 2021)

Bench/squat

Reverse bench
125x5, 155x5, 205x5, 5, 5
Bench
205x12

Box squat
185x4, 235x4, 275x4, 4, 4

Seated calf
195x20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Leg extension
105x25, 130x15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Nov 20, 2021)

Deadlift/press

Deadlift
225x8, 275x8, 8, 295x8

Seated press
165x8, 170x7, 7, 7

Band laterals
15, 15, 15, 15

Laterals
30x15, 15, 15, 15

Barbell curl
85x10, 10, 10

Pull ups
25


----------



## Thewall (Nov 21, 2021)

Okay so I am changing things up. I have just been maintaining and having fun. I am going to go into more of a power building program right now. Schedule will be
Squat/ deadlift
Bench and accessories
Deadlift and back accessories
Squats and accessories
Bench/shoulder, accessories
I will try to get done in one week if not I will continue 5 day split however it lands.

Started off with bench since just deadlifted

Bench
260 x4 (7 rpe)
245x5, 5, 5, 5, 5. (8 rpe)

Incline db
70x10, 7rpe. 80x10, 10 (7-8rpe)

Flat db flies
50x12, 12, 12.  (7rpe)

Laterals
50x10, 10, 10, 30x15. (7-8 rpe)

Tricep pushdown
50x25 then multiple sets of 5 reps every 10 seconds until could not get 3 reps

High cable curls
50 same as above.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm a bit fan of squatting 2x a week even it's a 3day split. Just make sure you're getting enough rest in since you're gonna push yourself.


----------



## Thewall (Nov 22, 2021)

Deadlift /back

Deadlift 
405x1 (7rpe)
365x4, 4, 4 (7rpe)

Pull-ups 
50x6, 6, 6 (7)

Chest supported row
200x12, 12, 12 (7)

V-bar pulldown
220x12, 12, 12, 12 (7)

Barbell curl
85x10, 10, 10 (7)

Rear delts
80x12, 12, 12, (7)


----------



## Thewall (Nov 24, 2021)

Legs

Paused squat
275x2 (6rpe). 195x8, 8 (6). 205x8 (7)

Db leg curl
20x12, 12, 12. (7)

Lunges 
95x12 (7). Felt something in it band insertion to hip

Leg extensions 
140x12, 12, 12, 12. (8)

Notes:
It sucks getting old


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 24, 2021)

Thewall said:


> It sucks getting old


It does suck but you are doing great man!


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 24, 2021)

Thewall said:


> Legs
> 
> Paused squat
> 275x2 (6rpe). 195x8, 8 (6). 205x8 (7)
> ...



I felt like shit after my training back session with trainer. I always hate his back workouts cos all the heavy bent over rows have me dealing with knots the whole rest if the week. I guess it does suck getting old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Nov 24, 2021)

Bench accessories 

Close grip bench
225x4, 5, 5 (7rpe)

Seated shoulder press 
135x10, 10, 10, 10 (7)

Log press
105x12, 12, 12 (7-8)

Db upright row
50x12, 13, 13 (7-8)

Db tricep extension 
60x12, 70x10, 10, (7)

Cable row
190x8, 8, 8 (8)

Db curl
50x10, 10, 10 (9)

Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## Thewall (Nov 27, 2021)

Squat/deadlift

Squat
225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 295x6, 6, 6

Deadlift
315x3, 385x1, 355x4, 4, 4

Hamstring curl
20x25, 3,3, 3. Right after 25 reps

Started my son training today. Just technique work. Squat bench dead’s!!!!


----------



## Thewall (Nov 28, 2021)

Bench

Bench
260x4 (7rpe) 245x5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (7)

Incline log press
195x8, 8, 8 (7-8)

Flat db flies
50x12, 12, 12 (6)

Laterals
30x25, 50x9, 35x15. (7)

Pushdowns
60x25, 5, 5, 5, 3. One set

Cable curls
50x20, 5, 5, 5, 3. One set


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

lots of good work there


----------



## Thewall (Dec 17, 2021)

Just checking in. It’s been a while. I had a little bicep strain but it healing well. Still been training, just haven’t recorded. 

Overhead press
135x10, 155x6, 6, 6, 9

Bench
160x10, 10, 10, 10

Legs up bench
135x15, 15, 15

Push press
135x15, 15, 14

One arm cable pushdown
20x20, 20, 20

Lateral raise 
30x20, 20, 19, 19

Rear lateral
30x20, 18, 18, 15


----------



## Thewall (Dec 20, 2021)

Trained legs and back yesterday did not record, nothing crazy. 

Today went easy letting bicep heal fully. It feels good, but in my older age I’d rather be safe than sorry. 

Bench
205x8, 225x5, 5, 5, 5

Dips
8, 8, 8, 8

Incline 
135x12, 12, 12

Overhead press
115x12, 12, 12, 12

Laterals
30x15, 20, 18, 18

Band pull apart a supersetted with above 
18, 15, 15, 15

Rope pushdown
50x18, 18, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Dec 22, 2021)

Lower body and back

Deadlift
295x8, 8

Front squat
155x8, 8, 8

Lat pulldown
120x12, 12, 12, 12

Rear lunge
95x12, 12, 12

Leg extension 
105x18, 18, 16, 16

Wide grip pulldown
120x15, 15, 15

Barbell curl
45x20, 15, 15

Weight =198


----------



## Thewall (Dec 24, 2021)

Press/bench

Seated overhead press
115x10, 145x6, 6, 6, 10

Bench
150x10, 10, 10, 10

Push press
115x15, 15, 15, 15

Single cable push down 
20x20, 18, 18, 15

Band laterals
15, 15, 15, 15

Rear band laterals
20, 18, 18, 16

Flies
Band x20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Jan 2, 2022)

Went on vacation so just messed around for the week. 
First session back getting back in groove. Bicep strain still there

Squat
225x6, 6, 6, 6, 12

High incline bench
155x10, 10, 10, 10

Lay pull down 
120x15, 15, 15

Behind neck press
115x10, 10, 14

Leg extension 
105x20, 18, 18, 18

Laterals
30x20, 20, 20

Y raise
15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jan 4, 2022)

Strict press
155x6, 6, 6, 6, 9

Deadlift
275x8, 8, 8

Dumbbell row
100x15, 15, 15

Dumbbell shoulder press
50x20. 70x14, 12

Laterals
30x20, 20, 20

Preacher curl (light)
45x15, 12


----------



## Thewall (Jan 7, 2022)

Incline bench
185x6, 6, 6, 6, 9

Squat( light)
185x10, 10, 10

Lay pull down 
120x15, 15, 15

Pec deck
100x12, 12, 12

Cable low row
150x15, 15, 15

Face pull
120x15, 15, 15

Cable lateral
30x15, 15, 15

Barbell curl (blood flow)
45x15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jan 10, 2022)

Deadlift
275x6, 6, 6, 6, 10

Seated oh press
145x10, 10, 10

Pull ups
10, 10, 15

Log press
125x10, 14, 12

Pushdown
50x20, 20, 20

Db laterals
32.5x20, 20, 20

Rear ring flies
10, 10, 10


----------



## Thewall (Jan 11, 2022)

Squat
225x6, 245x6, 6, 6, 10

Low incline press
175x10, 8, 8

Lat pulldown
140x15, 15, 12

Behind neck seated press
135x10, 10, 12

Leg extension 
105x20, 18, 18

Dumbbell laterals
30x22, 22, 22

Slowly feel like I’m coming back, trying to stay injury free.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 13, 2022)

Standing press
160x6, 6, 6, 6, 9

Deadlift
275x8, 325x8, 8

Db row
110x10, 10, 10

Db shoulder press
52.5x20, 55x17, 15

Db laterals
35x20, 20, 18

Preacher curl
65x10, 10, 10

I have been just eating, not tracking calories. My waist is staying the same so that’s good. May make a change in upcoming weeks.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 15, 2022)

Low incline bench
195x6, 6, 6, 6, 11

Squat
225x10, 10, 10

Lat pull down 
120x15, 15, 140x13

Incline dumbbell press
70x15, 12, 10

Band laterals
15, 15, 15

Dumbbell flies
50x10, 10, 10

Dumbbell shrugs
110x15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jan 17, 2022)

Deadlift
315x5, 5, 335x5, 5

Overhead press
135x10, 145x10, 155x10

Dumbbell row
110x10, 10, 10

Log press
105x15, 115x15, 15

Wide grip pull down 
120x20, 18, 18

Pushdown
50x20, 55x20, 20

Laterals
40x15, 15, 15, 30x20

Hit heavy bag 5 minutes. I was planning on 10 but knuckles started to bleed even with gloves.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 20, 2022)

Squats
225x6, 245x6, 265x6, 245x10

Incline
155x6, 185x6, 205x6

Lat pull down 
150x15, 15, 15

Behind neck seated press
135x10, 10, 10

Leg extension 
110x18, 18, 15

Lateral cable
40x15, 15, 15


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 20, 2022)

Do you do an overall circuit training?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall (Jan 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Do you do an overall circuit training?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No rest under 2 minutes. On my off days I usually walk or stair master 25 minutes. Going to start hitting heavy bag now too


----------



## Thewall (Jan 22, 2022)

Seated overhead press
155x8,8, 165x8, 8, 10

Deadlift
225x8, 295c8, 315x8

Batwing db row
100x8, 8, 8

Dumbbell oh press
70x15. 12, 12

Db lateral
30x24, 22, 22

Barbell curl
45x20, 65x15, 15

Weight =199

Hit heavy bag 3 2 minute rounds jog 1 minute in between rounds. Slowly work up, knuckles still raw


----------



## Thewall (Jan 24, 2022)

Low incline bench
185x10, 205x8, 8, 8, 8,

Squat ( light)
205x10, 10, 10

Pull-ups (easy)
10, 10, 10

Dips ( easy)
15, 15, 15

Band laterals
20, 20, 20

Band flies
20, 20, 20

Easy workout today. Just getting back into pull ups and dips after strain. Left side was also tight by shoulder chest insertion.  Did cardio yesterday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 24, 2022)

Thewall said:


> .... work up, knuckles still raw


Why don't you wear gloves?!?!? 😁


----------



## Thewall (Jan 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Why don't you wear gloves?!?!? 😁


I did, still chafed them. I am now wearing hand wraps under gloves


----------



## Thewall (Jan 29, 2022)

Trap bar shrug
275x12, 10, 15

Seated overhead press
135x10, 155x10, 10

Dumbbell row
100x15, 110x10, 10

Kept it short tonight

Did 4 2 minute rounds hitting heavy bag, 30 second rest between

This is a great workout. I got new gloves and hand wraps, this made a huge difference.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jan 29, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Trap bar shrug
> 275x12, 10, 15
> 
> Seated overhead press
> ...


Just goes and totally obliterates me on Trap Bar Shrugs...and everything else! 

Seriously though man great job.

I used to own a heavy bag when I was younger. Really miss it.


----------



## Thewall (Jan 30, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Just goes and totally obliterates me on Trap Bar Shrugs...and everything else!
> 
> Seriously though man great job.
> 
> I used to own a heavy bag when I was younger. Really miss it.


Lol, thanks man. Yeah, really loving the heavy bag


----------



## Thewall (Jan 30, 2022)

Squat
185x10, 205x10. 225x10. 245x10

Incline bench
165x10, 10, 10

Lat pull down 
120x20, 140x15, 13

Behind neck seated OH press
115x18, 16, 14

Leg extension 
105x20, 18, 18

Lateral
30x15, 15? 15

Heavy bag 4 - 2 minute rounds 30s rest


----------



## Thewall (Feb 3, 2022)

Seated overhead press
175x5, 5, 5, 5, 7

Trap bar shrug
275x15, 15, 2

Dumbbell oh press
70x15, 15, 12

Log row head supported
135x15, 15, 165x10

Db laterals
42x15, 15, 15

Preacher curls
65x12, 10, 10

I did 20 minutes cardio and 4 -2 minute heavy bag rounds yesterday.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 5, 2022)

Low incline bench
185x6, 205x6, 215x6, 225x6, 245x6, 265x4

Squat 
95x30 ( quad tightened up)

Lat pull down 
120x20, 140x15, 15

Db flies 30x20, 50x15, 15

High cable row 
140x15, 15, 15

Hammer curl
50x15, 15, 15 

Lower back right side has been real tight so just got blood in legs today


----------



## Thewall (Feb 7, 2022)

Power upright row
145x 8, 7, 7, 7

Seated Oh press
135x10, 155x10, 175x8

Pull ups 
20, 15, 13

Log clean and press each rep ( hips)
125x10, 10, 10

Lat pull down 
120x25, 140x15, 12

Pushdown
70x15, 15, 15

Rear band lateral
15, 15, 15

Hit heavy bag yesterday high intensity. Hit heavy bag today lower intensity ( 3-2 minute rounds 30 second rest. You get a nice shoulder pump.


----------



## quackattack (Feb 7, 2022)

Your making me want to buy a heavy bag.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 10, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Your making me want to buy a heavy bag.


Lol, it’s a good workout for sure. Cheap too


----------



## Thewall (Feb 10, 2022)

Squat
185x10, 245x6, 6, 6, 8

Hang muscle clean
95x10, 115,x10, 135x10, 115x10

Dumbbell row
100x15, 15, 15

Cable high row 
140x 20, 15, 15, 15

Leg extension 
105x20, 19, 20, 19

Hammer curl
30x20, 20, 20

Hit heavy bag. 4-2:30 minute rounds 45 seconds rest.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 11, 2022)

Light workout today
Feel beat up and something went out of wack yesterday in mid back  walking on treadmill 

Low incline bench
175 x10, 205x6, 6, 6

Dips
10, 10, 10

Steep incline press
135x115, 12, 12

Db laterals
35x20, 30x20, 20

Rear laterals
30x20, 15, 15

Db flies
30x20, 20, 20, 20

Rope push downs 
50x20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Light workout today
> Feel beat up and something went out of wack yesterday in mid back  walking on treadmill
> 
> Low incline bench
> ...


Looks like you did a lot of work hitting mid/lower traps and rhomboids.

I know that when my muscles get tight and I try to do something more dynamic like bodyweight exercises or an oly lift is when I have problems. Probably could have been prevented by stretching, but who the hell has time for that nonsense! 

Those high rows are awesome for upper traps if you do them that way.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 13, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Looks like you did a lot of work hitting mid/lower traps and rhomboids.
> 
> I know that when my muscles get tight and I try to do something more dynamic like bodyweight exercises or an oly lift is when I have problems. Probably could have been prevented by stretching, but who the hell has time for that nonsense!
> 
> Those high rows are awesome for upper traps if you do them that way.


Yeah skull, definitely neglect the stretching. I try to do more of a dynamic warm up,  I always feel like I am pressed for time.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 13, 2022)

Hang high pull
135x10, 155x6, 6, 6, 6

Deep squat 
135x 10, 185 x 10, 10, 10

Pull down 
140x15. 15, 15, 15

Leg extension
115x20, 20, 20

Wide pulldown
120x15, 15, 12, 12

Barbell curl
65x15, 15, 15

Heavy bag 
4 - 2 min 30s rounds. 45s rest


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 13, 2022)

What are your macros like?  How much do you consume for your weight?  Just curious if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> What are your macros like?  How much do you consume for your weight?  Just curious if you don't mind my asking.


Right now I’m probably around 3000 I would say. I’m not recording. Just eating staple meals with one or 2 variation meals everyday. When I’m trying to bulk I’ll go to 3500- 4000. I’m maintaining right now.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 17, 2022)

Seated press
135x10, 175x5, 165x6, 6, 8

Bench press
165x10, 10, 10, 10

Db bench
70x15, 15, 15, 15

Standing press. Push press towards end
125x15, 15, 15. 15

Db lateral
30x20, 20, 20, 20

Rope pushdown
50x20, 20, 20

Rear band lateral
15, 15, 15

Db flies
30x20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Feb 19, 2022)

Squat
205x10, 245c6, 260x5, 5, 5

Muscle clean
125x8, 8, 8, 8

T-bar row
180x10, 10, 10, 10

Cable row
120x18, 18, 18, 18

Leg extension
105x20, 20, 20, 19

Hammer curls
30x20, 20, 20, 20

That was yesterdays workout
Today hit heavy bag 5 - 2:30 rounds 45s rest.

Hip is starting to act up again so I have to play it safe, that is also why no deadlifting lately


----------



## Thewall (Feb 23, 2022)

Dumbbell bench
100x5, 5, 6
Dips
10, 12, 12, 12
Steep incline
135x10, 10, 8
OH press
115x10, 10, 8, 8
Front band raise
15, 15, 15, 15
Band fly
20, 20, 20
Pushdown
50x20, 70x15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Feb 23, 2022)

Rack pull knee
275x3, 295x8, 315x8, 8

Squat
185x8, 205x8, 8

Pull-ups 
12, 12, 12, 12

Leg extension
105x20, 115x20, 20, 18

Wide pulldown
100x20, 120x18, 140x15

Curls 65x15, 15, 15

Yesterday’s workout 

Today hit heavy bag same as last time.


----------



## Thewall (Feb 25, 2022)

Seated press OH
155x8, 175x5, 5, 5, 8

Flat paused bench
175x8, 8, 8, 8

DB bench
70x12, 12, 12, 12

Press (push press towards end)
135x12, 12, 12, 12

Db laterals 
30x25, 42x12, 12, 12

Rear band laterals
15, 15, 15, 15

Pushdown
50x20, 20, 20, 20

Band flies
15, 15, 15

Yesterday’s workout 
Hit heavy bag today 5 rounds. Conditioning is improving.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 1, 2022)

Squat
265x6, 5, 5, 5

Rack pull
315x5, 5, 5

T-bar row
180x10, 10, 10, 10

Cable row
140x16, 12, 10

Leg extension 
115x15, 15, 15

Hammer curl
30x15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Mar 4, 2022)

DB bench
70x15. 100x5, 6, 6, 8

Steep incline
135x10, 10, 10

Hand stand push ups
5, 5, 5, 5

Dips
15, 12, 12, 12

Seated db laterals
30x15, 15, 15, 15

Rear band laterals
15, 15, 15

Push downs 
70x15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Mar 4, 2022)

Rack pull
325x6, 345x5, 5, 8

Squat 
185x10, 10

Pullups
10, 20x12, 12, 12

Wide grip pulldown
165x15, 15, 15, 15

Leg extension 105x15, 15, 15

Barbell curl
45x20, 65x15


----------



## Thewall (Mar 22, 2022)

Have not logged in a couple weeks. Still training and conditioning. 

Day 1
Squats
2225x5, 245x6, 265x5, 275x6, 6

BHN seated shoulde press
155x6, 165x6, 6

Steep incline 
185x6, 205x6, 6, 

Lat pulldown
160x15. 15, 180x10

Leg extension
105x20, 140x15, 15

Band laterals
15, 15, 15


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks good man, keep it up.


----------



## Thewall (Mar 24, 2022)

Seated press
165x3, 185x3, 195x3, 3, 5

Trap bar shrug
180x20, 300x15, 15

Dumbbell shoulder press
70x15, 15, 15

Head supported log row
125x15, 15, 15

Band laterals
15, 15, 20


----------



## Thewall (Mar 25, 2022)

Low incline
185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 5, 5

Squat
185x10, 205x10, 225x10

Incline db press
100x6, 8

Cable row
190x8, 8, 8

Band laterals
25, 25, 20

Dips
15, 20x15, 12

Pull-ups 15, 13, 12


----------



## Thewall (Mar 28, 2022)

Upright row
95x10, 10, 10, 10

Seated shoulder press
155x10, 10, 10

Pull ups
20, 20x10, 10, 10

Log press
135x15, 15, 15

Db lateral
30x20, 20, 20

Lat pulldown
140x15, 15, 12

Rear band laterals
15, 15, 15

Hit the heavy bag yesterday.


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 30, 2022)

I miss upright rows. Was one of my favorite exercises 25 years ago.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I miss upright rows. Was one of my favorite exercises 25 years ago.



Do you have shoulder issues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 31, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Do you have shoulder issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just healed up a nasty shoulder injury that took almost two,years to get resolved. Never had anything major before that. Upright rows just aggravate my shoulders now and don’t feel great anymore. I used to use them as my third shoulder movement back in college Damn near every week. Haven’t done them much since then.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Just healed up a nasty shoulder injury that took almost two,years to get resolved. Never had anything major before that. Upright rows just aggravate my shoulders now and don’t feel great anymore. I used to use them as my third shoulder movement back in college Damn near every week. Haven’t done them much since then.


That stinks, but we just have to train smarter now. I had a pec tear years ago. Bench will never be the same. I work around it and just put a lot of my emphasis on the press now instead. Miss the good old days. 
I definitely watch my form with the upright rows, great exercise, but has to be done right.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 1, 2022)

Seated press
185x3, 195x3, 200x3, 3

Dumbbell shrugs
110x20, 18, 18

Head supported log row
125x15, 145x12, 12

Db shoulder press
77x10, 10, 70x15

Band laterals
30, 25, 25

Preacher db curls
30x12, 12, 12

Did cardio yesterday


----------



## Thewall (Apr 4, 2022)

Low incline
225x6, 6, 6

Squat
225x8, 8, 8

Cable row
140x15, 15, 15

Band flies
15,,15, 15

Incline db press
70x15, 15, 15

Band laterals
15, 15, 15

Y-raise
15, 15, 15

Dips
15, 15, 15

Pullups
15, 15, 15

Hit heavy bag yesterday.


----------



## Thewall (Apr 6, 2022)

Upright row
95x10, 10, 10, 10

Seated shoulder press
155x 10, 10, 10

Pull ups
15, 15, 15

Log press
125x15, 145x10, 10

Pushdown
50x15, 15, 15

Db laterals
30x20, 20, 20

Rear band laterals
25, 15, 15

Wide grip pulldown
120x20, 140x15, 15. 

Did steady state cardio yesterday 25min


----------



## Thewall (Apr 7, 2022)

Squat
275x5, 295x5, 305x4, 6

Incline press
205x8, 8, 8

Seated behind neck press
115x15, 135x15, 14

Lay pulldown
170x15, 12, 12

Leg extension 
105x20, 140x15, 15

Band laterals
25, 15, 15

Heavy bag yesterday 

Weight is around 195, a little light but body fat is low and still feeling strong


----------



## Thewall (Apr 10, 2022)

Seated press
185x5, 5, 5, 5

Trap bar shrug
275x15, 15, 15

Log row head supported
165x10, 10, 10

Db shoulder press
70x15, 15, 15

Db lateral
30x20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Apr 13, 2022)

Upright row 
125x10, 135x10, 10, 10

Standing press
165x10, 175x8, 195x5

Pull ups
50x7, 7, 7

Seated log press
125x15, 14, 12

Pushdown
70x15. 15, 15

Band rear laterals
25, 25, 25

Wide grip pulldown
140x20, 15, 15

Did 25 min cardio yesterday


----------



## Thewall (Apr 16, 2022)

Squat
275x5, 295x5, 5, 305x5, 315x4

Incline bench
205x8, 8, 215x6

Lay pulldown
140x15, 160x12, 12

Behind neck press
155x8, 8, 8

Leg extension 
140x15, 15, 15

Band laterals 
3sets of 50


----------



## PZT (Apr 16, 2022)

You and @Trendkill got me jelly of the work y’all put in


----------



## Thewall (Apr 20, 2022)

Low incline bench
205x5, 5, 5, 5, 5

Squat
245x8, 8, 8

Band flies
20, 20, 20

Cable row
140x15, 170x10, 10

Laterals
20, 20, 20

Y-raise
15,12, 15

Dips
20, 20x15, 15

Pull ups
20,  20x10, 9


----------



## Thewall (Apr 22, 2022)

Upright row
115x10, 10, 10, 10

Seated press
155x10, 10, 10

Pull ups
15, 15, 15

Seated log press
145x8, 8, 8

Dumbbell latetal
30x25, 25, 25

Rear band flies
15, 15, 15

Lat pull down 
140x15, 160x12, 12

Weight 194
A little light, but with summer coming I am not going to bulk till fall


----------



## Thewall (Apr 25, 2022)

Squat
275x5, 295x4, 4, 275x8

Low incline press
205x8, 215x6, 7

Seated BHN press
135x8, 145x8, 8

Lat pulldown
170x15, 180x12, 12

Leg extension
140x15, 15, 15

Lateral raise
30x20, 50x10, 30x25


----------



## Thewall (May 1, 2022)

Low incline bench
205x5, 5, 215x5, 5, 5

Squat
225x8, 245x8

Db flies
50x15, 15, 15

Cable row
140x15, 160x12, 11

Db incline press
70x15, 15

Band lateral
20, 20, 20

Y-raise
15, 12, 12

Dips
15, 15, 15

Pull ups
15, 15, 14


----------



## Thewall (May 23, 2022)

I have been slacking in my posting. Still training hard and doing cardio off days. Last workout

Y raise band
15, 15, 15, 15

Seated overhead press
175x8, 185x8, 8, 8

Pull ups
20, 15, 15

Log press
145x15, 12, 12

Pushdown
70x15, 15, 15

Band laterals
20, 20, 20

Band rear laterals
15, 15, 15

Wide pulldown
170x12, 12, 12

Weight 193-195
Have to up eating a little. I wanted to go into summer a little heavier.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 27, 2022)

I have been a little slack on logging my training recently too.  And on keeping up with you guys.  Trying to do better.


----------



## PZT (May 28, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I have been a little slack on logging my training recently too.  And on keeping up with you guys.  Trying to do better.


Hey hoe


----------



## Thewall (May 29, 2022)

Overhead press
205x1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1

Trap bar shrug
275x15, 15, 15

Log head support bent over row
195x7, 7, 7

Db press
70x15

Cable laterals
30x15, 15, 15


----------



## Thewall (Jun 3, 2022)

Steep incline
185x9, 9, 9

Db flies
50x10, 10, 10

Dips
15, 20x10, 10

Press
135x10, 155x8, 8, 8

Front raise
30x15, 15, 15

Band laterals
20, 20, 20

Squat
225x8, 275x5, 5

Leg extension 
140x15, 15, 15

Push downs 
50x15,15, 15

Going to a push pull legs. Will probably do push pull legs push pull. Then repeat. Going to see how legs do once a week instead of 2.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 6, 2022)

Lat pulldown
160x12, 12, 12, 12

T-bar row
170x10, 10, 10, 10

Leaning shrug
275x12, 12, 10, 10

Y-raise
15, 15, 15

Hammer curl
30x20, 18, 18, 16


----------



## Thewall (Jun 16, 2022)

Low incline bench
205x8, 8, 8

Db flies
50x10, 10, 70x8

Dips
15, 15, 12

Seated press
155x8, 175x5, 6

Front plate raise
45x15, 65x12, 12, 12

Laterals
50x10, 10, 10, 10. 

Band pushdown
20, 20, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Jun 17, 2022)

Pull ups
15, 20x12, 40x10, 8, 8, 8, 20x12, 15

Cable row high 
140x18, 160x10, 10, 10, 10

Angle shrug ( had kink in back)
70c20, 20, 20, 20

Y raise
15, 15, 15, 15

Cable curl
50x20? 70x10, 60x12, 12


----------



## Thewall (Jun 22, 2022)

Press
135x8, 155x8, 175x6, 7, 7

Dips
20, 20x13, 40x10, 10

Incline
135x10, 155x10, 175x10, 9

Db flies
50x10, 10,  10

Band front raise
15, 15, 15, 15

Laterals
30x25, 25, 20, 20


----------



## Thewall (Jun 22, 2022)

Lat pulldown 
170x10, 10, 9, 9

Squat
185x10, 235x8, 8, 8

Tbar row
195x10, 225x10, 275x6, 6

Leg extension 
140x15, 15, 15

Barbell shrug
225x15, 315x10, 10, 10, 10. 

Yraise 
15, 15, 15, 15

Barbell curls
65x 15, 15, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 22, 2022)

You still boxing?


----------



## Thewall (Jun 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You still boxing?


Yes. Do 4 2:30 minute rounds and incline walking on days off. Slack here and there but do one of the 2 every week. Pretty much have been in maintenance mode right now.


----------



## Thewall (Jun 27, 2022)

Seated press
135x10, 15, 155x12, 175x7, 7

Dips
20, 20x15, 15, 12

High Incline log press
145x8, 8, 8, 8

Seated front raise
30x10, 10, 10, 10

Angle side laterals
30x10, 10, 10, 10

Band flies
1set of 20

Did 25 minutes incline walking other day


----------



## Thewall (Jul 1, 2022)

Squat
185x10
225x8, 
275x5
275x6

Leg extension
140x15
140x15,
140x15
140x15

Seated press
135x10
165x8
165x8
165x8
165x8

Laterals
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Y-raise
15
15
15
15


----------



## Thewall (Jul 2, 2022)

Bench press 
165x10
205x8
205x8
205x8

Incline press
135x10
185x8,
185x8
185x8
185x8

Lat pulldown
140x15
210x8
210x8
210x8
210x8

Cable high row
140x10
190x8
190x8
190x8
190x8

Barbell curl
65x10
65x10
65x10
65x10

Angle curl
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Band push down 
15
15
15
15


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Bench press
> 165x10
> 205x8
> 205x8
> ...


I lifted heavier this week lol


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> I lifted heavier this week lol


Or was that @quackattack that called me ghey lol


----------



## Thewall (Jul 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> I lifted heavier this week lol


lol, Yeah I haven’t benched flat in a couple months. My left side where I had my tear is very tight. Had a bicep strain on that side not long ago too, so I believe that is adding to the tightness on that side. I am going to slowly progress. I know it’s shit weight but have to be smart


----------



## Thewall (Jul 2, 2022)

Press
135x 10
175x8
175x8
175x8
175x8

Laterals
30x30
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Knee high deadlift
275x10
315x8
365x8
365x8

Upright row
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8

Leg extension 
70x20
70x20
70x20

Y-raise
25

Hit heavy bag 4 2min 30s rounds

Weight holding around 195


----------



## PZT (Jul 2, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Press
> 135x 10
> 175x8
> 175x8
> ...


Still good pressing for being injured


----------



## Thewall (Jul 5, 2022)

DAY 1

Pull ups
15
50x8
50x8
50x7
50x6

Bent over row
135x10
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x8

Bench press 85% of last week
135x10
175x8
175x8
175x8

Incline bench (30 degrees)
155x10
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Close grip ( tricep emphasis)
135x10
175x8
175x8
175x8
175x8

Preacher curl
65x10
75x8
75x8
75x8
75x8

This is one of my old school power building routines I did back in the day. 4 days  in 3 week waves.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> DAY 1
> 
> Pull ups
> 15
> ...



Solid work man. You have some interesting splits, definitely makes for some intense workouts. Especially on the heavy days. Good stuff in here. I think I may start a log over here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Solid work man. You have some interesting splits, definitely makes for some intense workouts. Especially on the heavy days. Good stuff in here. I think I may start a log over here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ironsoul. Appreciate it. Start one up I’ll follow. I find some accountability logging here. I train at home so it motivates me somewhat.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks ironsoul. Appreciate it. Start one up I’ll follow. I find some accountability logging here. I train at home so it motivates me somewhat.



No problem man. I’ve always liked the logs too. I have a long running one on another board. I’ll start one up. How’s the injury?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 6, 2022)

Squats
185x10
245x8
245x8
245x8
245x8

Leg extension
140x14
140x14
140x14
140x14

Seated behind neck press
135x10
155x8
155x8
155x8
155x8

Rear band lateral
15
15
15
15

Y-raise band
15
15
15
15

Dumbbell shrug
100x25
100x25


----------



## Thewall (Jul 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> No problem man. I’ve always liked the logs too. I have a long running one on another board. I’ll start one up. How’s the injury?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. 
Injury is all good, just it will never be 100 percent with my pec. Have to be smart try to put more emphasis on triceps and just careful with the bench. I think staying away from the bench probably tightened the area more.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice.
> Injury is all good, just it will never be 100 percent with my pec. Have to be smart try to put more emphasis on triceps and just careful with the bench. I think staying away from the bench probably tightened the area more.



Man that’s tough to deal with. I was like that for a long time with my shoulder. It’s mostly good now, but every now and then I’ll feel it on pressing movements and I have to lessen the ROM a bit. Hope you get a good one in today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2022)

Thanks man. The positive is I have really focused on my shoulder press and have made great progress. I am shooting for 250 strict press.


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks man. The positive is I have really focused on my shoulder press and have made great progress. I am shooting for 250 strict press.


That’s be awesome. I still have yet to do 225 strict. I got to 210 from clavicle to lock out years ago when I tracked it. I can’t even push from clavicle now though haha


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks man. The positive is I have really focused on my shoulder press and have made great progress. I am shooting for 250 strict press.



Hell yeah, that’s a big press. Most I’ve ever gotten was 225 and that was seated. I think stances strict presses are much harder. I haven’t even attempted anything close to that in years. I actually miss doing barbell presses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2022)

Day 3.                              Weight 194

Bench press
175x10
215x8
220x8
220x8
220x8

Incline press 30 degrees
135x10
195x8
195x8
195x8
195x8

Lat pulldown 
140x15
210x8
210x8
210x8
210x8

High cable row
190x8
190x8
190x8
190x8

Barbell curl
70x10
70x10
70x10
70x10

Angle db curl super setter with above
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Dips
50x10
50x10
50x9
50x9

Band push down 
10
10
10
10


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2022)

Here is the left side of my pec if you look you can see the indent where I tore it, so that side is not 100 percent


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2022)

Thanks pzt and iron soul. Last I tried I was able to get 225 for 2. It’s been a while but I believe if I got a little closer to 200 with solid programming I could hit it


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks pzt and iron soul. Last I tried I was able to get 225 for 2. It’s been a while but I believe if I got a little closer to 200 with solid programming I could hit it



Yeah I think so as well. Does it cause you any pain at all from the tear you had in your pec? Man that chest and back grouping was always one of my favorites. I felt like a fucking steel block walking out of the gym being so pumped. Seems like we have pretty similar styles with our routines. Physique is looking solid, delts really popping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 24380
> 
> Here is the left side of my pec if you look you can see the indent where I tore it, so that side is not 100 percent


Forgot how big you are


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 24380
> 
> Here is the left side of my pec if you look you can see the indent where I tore it, so that side is not 100 percent


Looking solid


----------



## Thewall (Jul 11, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
135x10
180x8. ( stopped after this right pec tie in tightened up and didn’t feel right)
135x8
135x8

Laterals
30x20
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Knee high deadlift
225x10
315x8
370x8
370x8

Upright row
135x8
135x8
135x8
135x8


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> 
> Standing press
> 135x10
> ...



How’s the pec feeling now? Still put in some good work after stopping on the presses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 11, 2022)

Feeling good, I was surprised to feel it with overhead presses but I guess a little arch puts stress on upper pec. I try not to take chances anymore, my younger days I would of just trained through it, but now I don’t. I’d rather be safe and miss one workout than multiple. In for the long term.


----------



## PZT (Jul 11, 2022)

Fk I gotta get my weak assed OHP up. Motivating me over here hoe


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Feeling good, I was surprised to feel it with overhead presses but I guess a little arch puts stress on upper pec. I try not to take chances anymore, my younger days I would of just trained through it, but now I don’t. I’d rather be safe and miss one workout than multiple. In for the long term.



You’re doing it right man. I wouldn’t risk injury either. It’s just not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 12, 2022)

Day 1 week 3 of 1st wave ( next week drop to 7’s) start of 2nd wave

Pull ups
20
50x8
50x8
50x7
50x7.5

Bent over row
155x10
215x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

Bench press 85%
145x10
190x8
190x8
190x8
190x8

Incline press 30 degrees
135x10
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Close grip press
Doubled mini bands +95x10
135x8
155x8
155x8
155x8

Preacher curl
55x15
85x8
85x8
85x8
85x8


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 12, 2022)

Those bent over rows are strong man. Nice sets. I always feel like I brick wall hitting chest and back compounds together. Is your back a strong point for you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Those bent over rows are strong man. Nice sets. I always feel like I brick wall hitting chest and back compounds together. Is your back a strong point for you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Deadlift use to be my best lift before I started having hip issues and I believe a lot of it was from my back. I believe my legs were holding me back.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 14, 2022)

Day 2

Squat
185x10
255x8
255x8
265x8

Leg extension
140x15
140x15
140x15
140x15

Seated BHN press
135x10
165x8
165x8
165x8
165x8

Rear lateral
30x15
30x15
30x15
30x15

Shrugs
225x20
275x20
275x20
275x20


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

Is BHN behind neck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Is BHN behind neck?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yep!!



Haven’t done those in years. Used to love how they felt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 15, 2022)

I always feel like I use more shoulders and upper back with these. They take the upper pec out of the equation and I feel they keep me flexible and my posture good( shoulder rolling forward)


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 24380
> 
> Here is the left side of my pec if you look you can see the indent where I tore it, so that side is not 100 percent


Those arms are so so beastly. Sick proportions, vascularity, and so beefy. I can’t fathom.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 15, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Those arms are so so beastly. Sick proportions, vascularity, and so beefy. I can’t fathom.


Wow, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 16, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press
185x10
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

Incline press 30 degrees
145x10
200x8
200x8
200x8
200x8

Lat pulldown
140x15
210x8
210x8
210x8
210x8

Cable row high
200x8
200x8
200x7

Barbell curl superseded with below
70x10
75x10
70x10

Angle db curl
30x10
30x10
30x10

Dips
50x10
50x10
50x10

Pushdown
Band x10
10
10


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 16, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Bench press
> 185x10
> ...



Similar to what I’m in here doing lol. Doesn’t surprise me. Good work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 17, 2022)

Day 4
I brought the volume down a little this session, just felt it was the right thing to do

Standing press
135x10
180x8
180x8
180x8

Laterals
30x20
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Knee high deadlift
225x10
365x8
365x8

Barbell shrug
225x30

End of 8’s


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 17, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> I brought the volume down a little this session, just felt it was the right thing to do
> 
> Standing press
> ...



That’s much more needed than we realize sometimes. Especially volume junkies like us. It’s a mental thing for me, but in reality it actually helps. Just like deload weeks for power lifters. I hope you notice the difference this coming week. Good workout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks man, yeah I want to go into the next phase good the drop in reps should also help as long as I’m smart and don’t bump weight up too much


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks man, yeah I want to go into the next phase good the drop in reps should also help as long as I’m smart and don’t bump weight up too much



I think you have a good plan man. How are you feeling today from the decreased work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you have a good plan man. How are you feeling today from the decreased work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feeling good today. Thanks for following along bro


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Feeling good today. Thanks for following along bro



Of course, glad to hear that. I took the past two days off and It helped a ton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 19, 2022)

Day 1 next 3 week phase.         Weight. 194

Pull-ups 
20 (easy)
50x7
50x7
50x7
50x7

Bent over row
155x10
235x7
235x7
245x7
245x7 ( still had more in tank so not overdoing)

Bench press 85%
160x10
190x7
190x7
190x7
190x7

Incline press 30 degrees
135x10
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7

Close grip press ( really trying to use triceps)
135x10
185x7
185x7
185x7
186x7

Preacher curl
55x10
75x7
75x7
75x7
75x7

Good workout everything was shy of rep failure so not a deload but good enough to allow me to push the weights up hopefully the next 2 rounds


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1 next 3 week phase. Weight. 194
> 
> Pull-ups
> 20 (easy)
> ...



Is your back a strong point for you? It definitely looks like it man. Those are some strong pull-ups and rows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 20, 2022)

Thanks ironsoul. Yes it Is I guess compared to my pushing movements.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 22, 2022)

Day 2

Squat
185x10
265x7
265x7
265x7

Leg extension
140x15
140x15
140x15
140x15

Seated BHN press
135x10
165x7
165x7
165x7
165x7

Rear laterals
30x15
30x15
30x15
30x15

Dumbbell shrugs
100x20
100x20

I got this workout in 1030 tonight, probably not the smartest thing but I needed to blow off some steam after a shit day.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 22, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 2
> 
> Squat
> 185x10
> ...



Brother, sometimes those are the most important workouts. It’s not about numbers, goals, PR’s, growth, etc. it’s about you, self care, mental health, therapy, an outlet, getting those endorphins up, etc. I’m glad you went and got this shit in. I dig the variety and diff muscle groups too. Shit like this is just needed sometimes man. I hope it helped get some of that shit off your shoulders. It’s not something we talk about often on the boards, but brother my inbox is always open for some
Raging, venting, bitching, etc. Good work tonight. Keep taking care of you, that’s always gotta be priority. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks ironsoul, much appreciated, yes it helped getting out that angry energy.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 23, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press
185x10
225x7
225x7
225x7
225x7

Incline press 30 degrees
145x10
200x7
200x7
200x7
200x7

Lat pull down 
140x15
210x7
210x7
210x7
210x7

Cable row
190x7
190x7
190x7
190x7

Barbell curl
75x10
75x10
75x10
75x10

Angle curl ( done right after above)
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Dips 
32
50x8
50x9
50x9

Push down ( supersets with above)
10
10
10
10


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 23, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Bench press
> 185x10
> ...



Good stuff as usual man. I love hitting chest with back like that. Jealous of the curls, I miss hitting them. Hopefully I can soon. I haven’t hit incline and flat together in a while. I think I may do this next chest day and just do less volume with each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 23, 2022)

Thanks bro. What happened with your biceps


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks bro. What happened with your biceps



Been having pretty bad tendinitis in my right arm in the elbow and crease area of bicep and forearm. I’ve gotten some compression sleeves and they help a lot. But I still can’t curl yet without it flaring up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Been having pretty bad tendinitis in my right arm in the elbow and crease area of bicep and forearm. I’ve gotten some compression sleeves and they help a lot. But I still can’t curl yet without it flaring up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I highly recommend the cuffs. Like I use to get tendinitis so bad that it would wake me up at night. Those cuffs have helped me through a many workouts.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 24, 2022)

Yeah tendinitis sucks , I had it in the
 Past. It took along time to completely heal. 
What are the cuffs pzt


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Man I highly recommend the cuffs. Like I use to get tendinitis so bad that it would wake me up at night. Those cuffs have helped me through a many workouts.



What cuffs? I have the compression sleeves but what are the cuffs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yeah tendinitis sucks , I had it in the
> Past. It took along time to completely heal.
> What are the cuffs pzt



Yeah man it sucks so bad. It limits you so much, and it’s so hard to back off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> What cuffs? I have the compression sleeves but what are the cuffs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











						Biggie Compression Cuff
					

Bigger is always better.... The Biggie Compression Cuff will give you support and compression over a larger area, eliminating nagging elbow or knee pain. Level 1 elastic provides targeted compression Localized compression focused on specific areas to minimize pain Support to protect joints at...




					markbellslingshot.com


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> Biggie Compression Cuff
> 
> 
> Bigger is always better.... The Biggie Compression Cuff will give you support and compression over a larger area, eliminating nagging elbow or knee pain. Level 1 elastic provides targeted compression Localized compression focused on specific areas to minimize pain Support to protect joints at...
> ...



That’s similar to what I have, but mine cover more surface area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s similar to what I have, but mine cover more surface area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet! Are they the ones that look like robocop arms?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> sweet! Are they the ones that look like robocop arms?



Lmao probably or a mega man cannon. https://ironbullstrength.com/produc...MIoKPagsOR-QIVfW1vBB0eBgSMEAAYASAAEgJuzPD_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 24, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
135x10
180x7
180x7
180x7
180x7

Laterals
30x20
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Knee high deadlift
225x10
365x7
365x7
365x7

Barbell shrug 
365x12
315x18
225x40


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao probably or a mega man cannon. https://ironbullstrength.com/produc...MIoKPagsOR-QIVfW1vBB0eBgSMEAAYASAAEgJuzPD_BwE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cuffs are made out of like a knee wrap material. If the ones you ordered don’t work give the cuffs a try


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

PZT said:


> The cuffs are made out of like a knee wrap material. If the ones you ordered don’t work give the cuffs a try



I definitely will. I appreciate it. So far these have been good, thankfully. But I should have gotten the next size up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 26, 2022)

Day 1

Pull ups
15
40x7
40x7
40x7
40x7

Bent over row
Skipped today. Pulled something in middle left side of back. Felt it as I was taking a piss weirdest thing. 

Bench press 85%
160x10
190x7
190x7
190x7
190x7

Incline press
145x10
190x7
190x7
200x7
200x7

Close grip press
145x10
195x7
200x7
215x7
215x7

Preacher curl
55x10
80x7
80x7
80x7
80x7


Felt strong on bench today, pissed about back but I’ll take the strength on bench


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Probably a good decision skipping that with the back issue. When I was younger I would push through and sometimes cause more issues. Now, I’m extremely cautious and just throw it out for the day like you did. Good to hear the bench felt strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 28, 2022)

Day 2                                Weight 195

Squat. (10 pound increase)
185x10
275x7
275x7
275x7

Leg extension
140x15
140x15
115x20
115x20

Seated BHN press. (5 pound increase)
135x10
170x7
170x7
170x7
170x7

Rear lateral (concentrate on really hitting rear)
30x15
30x15
30x15
30x15

Trap bar shrug
225x20
295x12
295x12
295x12
295x12

Felt strong again today. I took extra day rest for back, paid off. I was tempted to increase weight more but played it smart to allow for progression. Auxiliary movements not concerned with increasing weight but rather really focusing on muscle with slower reps.


----------



## Thewall (Jul 28, 2022)

Pump from todays workout. Need to fill these puppy’s out a little more. Help get me over 200


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 2 Weight 195
> 
> Squat. (10 pound increase)
> 185x10
> ...



I’m glad the rest helped you man. I thought it would. Looks like you felt strong from your numbers too and the increase on squats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s similar to what I have, but mine cover more surface area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. 

I've been using this (generic walgreens brand) and it has worked wonders!  I feel like I can completely isolate the pressure directly on the tendon.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 25529
> 
> Pump from todays workout. Need to fill these puppy’s out a little more. Help get me over 200


Holy Vascularity Batman!!


----------



## Thewall (Jul 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m glad the rest helped you man. I thought it would. Looks like you felt strong from your numbers too and the increase on squats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I have been eating a little more. I know if I get a little thicker it will help a lot. I would really like to get some body weight overhead presses for 5’s or more.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks man. I have been eating a little more. I know if I get a little thicker it will help a lot. I would really like to get some body weight overhead presses for 5’s or more.



Those extra calories will help a lot bro. You are well on your way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 29, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press ( 5 pound increase)
195x10
230x7
230x7
230x7
230x7

Incline press (5 pound increase)
145x10
200x7
205x7
205x7
205x7

Lat pull down 
140x15
210x7
215x7
215x7
215x7

High cable row
195x7
195x7
195x7
195x7

Barbell curl
75x10
75x10
80x10
80x10

Dips ( super settled with above)
20x15
60x8
60x8
60x8

Angle curl
30x10
30x10
30x10
30x10

Push down ( done with above)
15
15
15
15


----------



## Thewall (Jul 31, 2022)

Day 4

Standing OH press ( 5 pound increase)
145x10
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7

Laterals
30x20
50x10
50x11
50x11
50x11

Knee high deadlift (10 pound increase)
275x10
375x10
375x10
375x10

Y-raise
15
15
15
15


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2022)

Awesome work with the weight increases. How did they feel? They look like they went relatively well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Awesome work with the weight increases. How did they feel? They look like they went relatively well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ironsoul. Everything has felt fine, I started light ( some more than others) to allow for progression. The standing overhead press is the only one I am just getting , so I will have to play this one smart.


----------



## PZT (Aug 1, 2022)

Strong ohp


----------



## Thewall (Aug 1, 2022)

Day 1

Pull ups
20
50x7
50x7
50x7
50x7

Bent over row ( started too light had to bump up today)
185x10
255x7
265x7
265x7
265x7

Bench press 85%
160x10
195x7
195x7
195x7
195x7

Incline press
135x10
205x7
205x7
205x7
205x7

Close grip press
145x10
215x7
215x7
215x7

Preacher curl
55x10
80x7
80x7
80x7


----------



## Thewall (Aug 3, 2022)

Day 2

Squat ( 10 pound increase)
185x10
285x7
285x7
285x7

Leg extension 
140x15
140x15
140x15
140x15

Seated BHN press (5 pound increase)
135x10
175x7
175x7
175x7
175x7

Rear lateral
Band x15
15
15
15

Shrug
225x20
295x12
295x12

Kind of a rushed session. Got it in though, and hit my numbers.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Damn Day one was strong dude. I envy your pull-ups. I’m fucking terrible at them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 5, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press (10 pound increase)
195x10
240x7
240x7
240x7
240x7

Incline press 
205x7
205x7
205x7
205x7

Lat pull down behind neck
140x12
190x7
190x7
190x7
190x7

High cable row
190x7
190x7
190x7
190x7

Barbell curl
85x10
85x10
85x10
85x10

Dips  (done right after above) 10 # increase
50x10
70x7
70x7
70x7

Felt strong today, everything done no problem.  I reduced the volume for arms, I was feeling signs of tendinitis.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Bench press (10 pound increase)
> 195x10
> ...



Your feeling strong definitely showed in the work you did. That’s some awesome pressing for the day. Great weight with that volume. I hope the tendinitis doesn’t flare up bro. So many of us here deal with it, and it’s terrible. I put these patches on mine during the day and post workout that are like icy hot and they help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 5, 2022)

Thanks man. I am good so far. I know the signs, so reducing the volume a little and maybe taking more days between workouts should help. Don’t have to finish the 4 days in 7 days. I remember back in the day my buddy got really big just doing the program 2 days a week, allowing plenty of time for rest, recovery and eating.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 6, 2022)

Day 4

Standing overhead press (5 pound increase)
145x10
190x7 
190x7
190x7 (believe this is a PR. Getting closer to that 250

Laterals
52.5x10
52.5x10
52.5x10
52.5x10

Deadlift (it’s been a while)
345x7. (Very easy, kept it at that explain below)

Y-raise
15
15
15
15

Okay so I know what I posted yesterday about more rest, but today I had a strong desire to train and I knew it was a low volume workout so I hit it. Felt good on presses, wrapped forearms.
I wanted to see where I was with deadlifts and if knee high were helping at all. It seems they were. The 345 was easy. I need to keep volume low on deadlifts. I am trying not to aggravate my hips, that is why I’ve been doing knee highs. I will throw in deadlifts once every 3 weeks if body allows.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> 
> Standing overhead press (5 pound increase)
> 145x10
> ...



I know how hard it is to take rest on days you feel like that. Sounds like you made the right call. Another strong day dude. Those OHP’s are heavy. I’m glad dead’s felt good for you, and easy at that weight. I think you have a solid plan for the dead’s and saving your hips. I hope it continues to go well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Damn Day one was strong dude. I envy your pull-ups. I’m fucking terrible at them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here man ,, nice job ,,, If I had a gun to my fucking head I dont think I could do more than 5 LOL


----------



## Thewall (Aug 8, 2022)

Day 1 ( last cycle of 7’s).              Weight 195.6

Pull ups (10 pound increase)
20
60x7
60x7
60x7

Bent over row (10 pound increase)
185x10
275x7
275x7
275x7

Bench press 85%
165x10
205x7
205x7
205x7

Incline press (5pound increase)
145x10
210x7
210x7
210x7

Close grip press (10 pound increase)
145x10
225x7
225x7
225x7

Preacher curl
55x10
80x7
80x7
80x7

This was an intense session, and a heavy week (cycle). I dropped a set on each exercise since next cycle I will be dropping to 6’s and keeping the same weights which will be a modified Deload before I push up the next 2 cycles. Feeling good. 

Ps this is your typical intensity increase volume decrease progression. Same program I did in my 20s, now 43. Difference is sharper volume decrease. And dropped 85% squat.


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1 ( last cycle of 7’s).              Weight 195.6
> 
> Pull ups (10 pound increase)
> 20
> ...


Working like a team of draft horses , hell yeah man !!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 9, 2022)

Thanks Yano!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 10, 2022)

Day 2

Squat (20 pound increase)
225x10
295x7
305x7
305x7

Sissy squat
20
20

Seated BHN press no back support  (5 pound increase)
145x10
180x7
180x7
180x7

Rear lateral
50x10
50x10
50x10
50x10

Upright row (strict elbows high)
135x7
135x7
135x7

Felt real good today. Had more in squats, figured I would save it. Stoked about bhn presses 15 pounds from body weight presses.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 12, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press (5 pound increase)
195x10
245x7
245x7
245x7

Incline bench press ( 5 pound increase)
215x7
215x7
215x7
215x7

Pull ups behind neck (replaced lat pull down)
15
14
12
12

High cable row
195x7
200x7
200x7
200x7

Barbell curl (done with below)
85x10
85x10
85x10

Dips (increased a rep)
70x8
70x8
70x8

Another great workout. Feeling good.


----------



## eazy (Aug 12, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Feeling good.


Great to read. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Look like you continue to get stronger man. Glad to catch up on your log and see it all. What’s after this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

eazy said:


> Great to read. Enjoy the weekend.


Thanks easy. Same to you


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Look like you continue to get stronger man. Glad to catch up on your log and see it all. What’s after this week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ironsoul. Next week will start 6’s. Will keep all top weights the same to kind of allow for a little more recovery, then the following 2 cycles I will up the weights depending on feel.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 15, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press strict (5 pound increase)
145x10
195 (body weight) x7. PR
195x7
195x7

Laterals
52.5x11
52.5x11
52.5x11
52.5x11

Knee high deadlift ( 30 pound increase)
315x7
405x7. Easy

Yraise
15
15
15
15

Great workout. Body weight presses for 7 lifetime pr.
After deadlifting last week I realized I was way undertrainng. I was able to deadlift 560 years ago so the strength is there just have to get it back. Deadlift is a funny thing with me. I need to undertrain it. When I push too hard I can easily overtrain and regress. So I left plenty in the tank again.

For those of you that follow my log I just want to say we are all different and we need to learn our own bodies. You need to log everything and be willing to try different things to see what works for  you. Have a open mind and be the judge of your own body, what works and what doesn’t. There are so many factors, ( age, drugs, our own hormones, how long you have been training how close you are to your genetic potential, recovery ability, injuries, metabolism, muscle fiber make up and other factors as well.  It’s a great journey, just have patience and  analyze  and document and you will be on your way to success. I have had trainers train me both diet and with weights and in the end I have found I know my body the best.  Just my little rant.

Lift on fellas.


----------



## eazy (Aug 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> 195 (body weight) x7. PR


outstanding. congrats.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

Congrats on the PR man, that’s great. Your standing presses have been pretty steadily strong. Cool to see you hit that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 15, 2022)

Great job, brother.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 16, 2022)

eazy said:


> outstanding. congrats.





IronSoul said:


> Congrats on the PR man, that’s great. Your standing presses have been pretty steadily strong. Cool to see you hit that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DEADlifter said:


> Great job, brother.


Thanks guys !!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 17, 2022)

Day 1 ( new cycle)

Pull ups
25
60x6
60x6
60x6

Bent over row
185x10
275x6
275x6
275x6

Bench press 85%
170x10
210x6
210x6
210x6

Incline press
210x6
210x6
210x6

Close grip bench
145x10
225x6
225x6
225x6

Preacher curl fat grips
80x6
80x6
80x6
80x6

Forearm work

I took some body measurements last night to see where I’m at proportionately. Compared it to January when I weighed 200. I am 196 now. Waist is down 7/8 since then. All other measurements are pretty much the same. Legs were down 3/8. According to my charts my neck is my strong point, 1 inch over what it should be. Chest back lagging by 1/2 inch. Forearms lagging by 3/8 inch and of course my calf’s lag by 1.5 inches. This is not the end all be all chart. I just like to have references to go by. Body fat is around 8 percent. Same caliper and places I always use so even if percentage is wrong I know where I am going because I have used this for years.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Bro you are holding some serious strength for your weight. Those rows are strong AF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 17, 2022)

Beast


----------



## Thewall (Aug 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro you are holding some serious strength for your weight. Those rows are strong AF
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FlyingPapaya said:


> Beast


Thanks man. Pulling felt good, stabilizing was the weak link


----------



## Thewall (Aug 19, 2022)

Did 25 minutes cardio. 1/2 incline 1/2 stair master. The heat really got the veins to the surface.


----------



## Yano (Aug 19, 2022)

fuck yeah man , great work !!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Holy shit bro, those legs are peeled!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Holy shit bro, those legs are peeled!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2022)

Damn it boi


----------



## Thewall (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks man. I have been pretty happy with the leanness I have maintained over the summer.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 20, 2022)

Day 2

Squat 85% (Deload)
205x10
275x6
275x6
275x6

Leg extension
140x15
140x15
140x15
140x15

Seated BHN shoulder press
135x10
180x6
180x6
180x6

Rear cable lateral
40x15
40x15
40x15
40x15

Upright row
135x6
135x6
135x6


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Good stuff man. I hope your body gets a break and recovers with the deload. Enjoy
Your weekend bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 21, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press (easy)
195x10
245x6
245x6
245x6

Incline press
215x6
215x6
215x6

Pull ups behind the neck
11
11
11

High cable row
190x6, 
190x6
190x6

Reverse barbell curl
75x10
75x10
75x10

Dips
30
70x7

Easy workout which it should have been


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 3
> 
> Bench press (easy)
> 195x10
> ...


Great stuff, man! Easy bench is looking strong, buddy!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 22, 2022)

Day 4.                           Weight 199

Standing strict overhead press
145x10
195x6
195x6

Laterals
50x12
50x12
50x12
30x25

Knee high deadlift
405x6

Y~raise
15
15
15
15

Forearm work

Another strong day, no problem with lifts, used same weights from last week. Next workout I will start bumping up the weights again. Tightened up diet too, summer coming to an end. I enjoyed taking it easy with the eating but I need to dial it back in.  Right now thinking I will have a low surplus and go from there.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 26474
> 
> Did 25 minutes cardio. 1/2 incline 1/2 stair master. The heat really got the veins to the surface.


Jesus, your blood must be as thick as molasses!  Good looking!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Jesus, your blood must be as thick as molasses!  Good looking!


Lol. Thanks man.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 24, 2022)

Day 1

Pull ups(10 pound increase)
15
70x6
70x6
70x6

Bent over row ( 10 pound increase)
195x10
285x6
285x6
285x6

Bench press 85%
175x10
210x6
210x6
210x6

Incline bench press (10 pound increase)
225x6
225x6
225x6

Close grip bench press (10 pound increase)
145x10
235x6
235x6
235x6

Reverse preacher curl
65x10
65x10
65x10

Felt good, everything went as planned!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 26, 2022)

Day 2

Squat (20 pound increase)
225x10
315x6
325x6
325x6

Leg extension
140x15
140x15
140x15
140x15

Seated BHN OH press no back support
135x10
185x6 (PR)
185x6
185x6. Wanted to go to 190 but I’ll wait

Rear laterals
30x20
50x10
50x10
50x10

Upright row (lightened weight, doing them strict)
95x10
115x6
115x6
115x6


----------



## Thewall (Aug 27, 2022)

Did 25 min cardio stair master and treadmill. Have not been logging cardio, but at least 3 days a week I have been getting it in


----------



## Yano (Aug 27, 2022)

Nice work man ! numbers are jumping up all over the place


----------



## Thewall (Aug 28, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press ( last set 15 pound increase)
200x10
255x6
260x6
265x6

Incline bench
230x6
230x6
230x6

Behind neck pull ups
12
11
11
10

High cable pull
195x6
195x6
195x6
195x6

Reverse curl
75x10
75x10
75x10
75x10

Dips (think this is pr, felt good took vid)
20
80x6
90x6
100x6
120x6

Good workout. I believe the dips are really carrying over to my press and new style of benching. My bench is still lagging from years ago competing, but I use more triceps now because of pec injury. It is getting there. Injuries suck I have lost many years because of them but I seem to be finally going in right direction

Tried uploading 120x6. Couldn’t do it I’ll have to try another way. 



Yano said:


> Nice work man ! numbers are jumping up all over the place


Thanks Yano. Only thing right now that is truly going up right now is my OH press and some auxiliary. My squat bench and dead all are coming back to where I use to be. Still have more to go but I know I had the strength, it’s just a matter of getting it back. Thanks for following


----------



## Thewall (Aug 30, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/h4VRxxt


This is 120x6 from other day. This is a test to see if this works


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Thewall said:


> https://imgur.com/a/h4VRxxt
> 
> 
> This is 120x6 from other day. This is a test to see if this works


Dude! That is sick!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Look at all these fucking increases bro your strength is going up and meanwhile you’re what, 10-12%BF? Holy shit, good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Thewall said:


> https://imgur.com/a/h4VRxxt
> 
> 
> This is 120x6 from other day. This is a test to see if this works



Just watched the video of this after my post. Those are fucking legit. So controlled through the entire ROM on each rep. Some heavy ass dips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 30, 2022)

Right on man !!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2022)

Wall's been solid ever since he first got here, those weighted dips are badass man, keep it up!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Dude! That is sick!





IronSoul said:


> Look at all these fucking increases bro your strength is going up and meanwhile you’re what, 10-12%BF? Holy shit, good work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Yano said:


> Right on man !!





CohibaRobusto said:


> Wall's been solid ever since he first got here, those weighted dips are badass man, keep it up!


I finally figured how to post the video lol. Thanks alot for the positive feedback, appreciate it!


----------



## Thewall (Aug 30, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
145x10
200x6
200x6
200x6

Laterals
30x25
50x10
50x10
50x10

Deadlift 
Warm ups 50-90 pound jumps
385x3 
tweaked left hamstring on 3rd rep ( weight felt fine, it just gave out on me, hoping it is minor.  

Every time I start to increase on my lower body lifts, I get injured and setback, very frustrating.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> 
> Standing press
> 145x10
> ...



Bummer man, hope it’s minor as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Aug 30, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> 
> Standing press
> 145x10
> ...


Hopefully it's nothing bud.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 1, 2022)

Day 1.                                     Weight 199

Pull ups (1rep increase last set)
20
70x6
70x6
70x7

One arm dumbbell row (switched with bent over row hamstring pull)
110x10
130x8
130x7
130x7

Incline barbell press (5 pound increase)
185x10
235x6
235x6
235x6

Bench press 85%
225x6
225x6
225x6

Close grip bench (5 pound increase)
240x6
240x6
245x6

Reverse Preacher curl
45x10
65x8
65x8
65x8

Hamstring is probably a grade 1 tear or sprain which is good. Going to let it heal for a week, then slowly stretch and rehab it. Lesson learned ,have to try and hit hamstrings more. Have a couple ideas I will try to train hamstrings more direct without aggravating hip impingement, besides hamstring curls (don’t have machine in home gym). 


Calories are around 3600 , around 40-30-30 macros right now. Went up a little at first. Maintaining now.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Hopefully it's nothing bud.





IronSoul said:


> Bummer man, hope it’s minor as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys.


----------



## Yano (Sep 1, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1.                                     Weight 199
> 
> Pull ups (1rep increase last set)
> 20
> ...


rest it up as much as ya can , at least its not too bad , week or so youll be right as rain


----------



## Thewall (Sep 1, 2022)

Got a nice pump from today. Love being in this condition, but part of me knows I need to put a little fluff on to get to some of my goals. Constant battle lol.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> rest it up as much as ya can , at least its not too bad , week or so youll be right as rain


Thanks Yano. I think you are part of the reason I got over zealous on the deadlifts lol. Keep killing it bro. Motivates me seeing that shit


----------



## Yano (Sep 1, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks Yano. I think you are part of the reason I got over zealous on the deadlifts lol. Keep killing it bro. Motivates me seeing that shit


I'll trade ya some deadlift strength for your ability to maintain diet ,, lookin sick man , that arm is a fucking road map


----------



## PZT (Sep 1, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 27188
> 
> Got a nice pump from today. Love being in this condition, but part of me knows I need to put a little fluff on to get to some of my goals. Constant battle lol.


That’s fkin awesom!!!!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 3, 2022)

Day 2.              Weight 199

Squat to foam box (light, didn’t want to aggravate hamstring 
10
10
10
10

Leg extension
115x20
115x20
115x20
115x20

Seated BHN press (5 pound increase)
135x10
190x6
190x6 (video below almost went for 7)

Rear lateral
30x20
30x20
30x20
30x20

Strict upright row
95x8
95x8
95x8



https://imgur.com/a/qwFMRqk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 6, 2022)

Day 3

Bench press
205x10
265x6
265x6
265x6

Incline bench press
225x6
195x8
195x8
Went light on these since day 1 I went heavy

Pull-up behind neck
12
12
12

High cable row (went with higher reps here)
140x10
160x10
170x10
170x10

Reverse barbell curl
75x10
75x10
75x10
75x10

Dips
15
100x6
100x6
Did not feel as strong as last time, kept these here

As you can see I am making little adjustments as I go along to keep my strength going in the right direction. The main goal is strength with the by product of hypertrophy. If I was going for pure strength I would of started with 5’s instead of 8’s. This is my last wave of 6. I will start up with 5 for my last wave then maybe 3’s to a single to see where I am at. Then I’ll start it up again with a few changes in mind (periodization wise).


----------



## Thewall (Sep 7, 2022)

Day 4

Standing press
135x10
200x6
185x6
160x6

Dumbbell laterals
30x20
40x12
50x10
50x10

Stiff legged deadlifts (injured, light work)
10
10
10
10
10

Shrugs
225x20
295x15
295x15
295x15

Y-raise
15
15
15
15

Had to train a day earlier than I wanted to. Definitely felt weaker in the press, so I brought down the weights. I drop to 5’s now so that should help with recovery. Hamstring is feeling good, will keep stretching it and adding weight 

Took pictures a year ago so figured I’d do it again. 199 right now. I added a little weight. My waist went up 3/8, but definitely look fuller than pre summer.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

full as a house man


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> pictures


you look fantastic.

what do you want to improve on? if anything


----------



## iGone (Sep 7, 2022)

god damn man looking like an absolute unit


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Looking full as shit man!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> View attachment 27188
> 
> Got a nice pump from today. Love being in this condition, but part of me knows I need to put a little fluff on to get to some of my goals. Constant battle lol.


BLAM!!  Damn man, that's serious.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 4
> 
> Standing press
> 135x10
> ...


More like the TheBrickWall.  How tall are you?


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

Shoulders have came up a lot! Your back is so fking jacked it looks like you were born without rear Delts! Always envious of your physique.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 7, 2022)

Thanks all for the positive feedback 



eazy said:


> you look fantastic.
> 
> what do you want to improve on? if anything


 I would love to put more size on overall, definitely need more in the legs, something I’m trying to figure out with the lower body injuries. 


This would be my ideal goal lol. We all have to shoot for something.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 7, 2022)

Pzt, thanks man. Have worked hard on the shoulders, but yes rear delts need to come up too.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 7, 2022)

Stickler I am 5’8”


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Stickler I am 5’8”


Ok I'm a little over 5'10" and was thinking 200-210 and bf% 12-15 should look good on me? I have no idea because I can't remember the last time I  was ever that low. So who knows. 

What's your bf%?

I'd be happy kinda looking like you but at my height. Lol.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Thanks all for the positive feedback
> 
> 
> I would love to put more size on overall, definitely need more in the legs, something I’m trying to figure out with the lower body injuries.
> ...


Looking good!

A great goal to have..Mentzer was a damn beast.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok I'm a little over 5'10" and was thinking 200-210 and bf% 12-15 should look good on me? I have no idea because I can't remember the last time I  was ever that low. So who knows.
> 
> What's your bf%?
> 
> I'd be happy kinda looking like you but at my height. Lol.


Thank you

Okay my body fat is around 9 percent According to the 2 sets of calipers I use. That is the highest they say I am. Now it could be off. I just use it as a reference because I always do the same thing and take waist measurements to know I’m going in the right direction.


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

Day 1.    (Deload)

Standing press
165x5
165x5
165x5

Steep incline (70degrees)
135x10

Log press
115x10

Laterals 
30x20

Close grip bench
185x10

Dips
20

Changed up routine a bit as I enter the 5’s. This is a true deload week. My main goal for the rest of this routine is to increase my press. With my pec not being a 100 percent , I don’t want to go too heavy. I also realized training for my bench and press at the same time may be hindering  my press a little. So I will continue to train everything as Assistance to my press.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Day 1. (Deload)
> 
> Standing press
> 165x5
> ...



I think that’s a really good idea. I believe you will see a noticeable difference in your press by doing so. How is the pec feeling during presses now? Do you think it will ever be 100% again? Good stuff on the deload. They are so hard to take mentally, but so imperative to growth, recovery, and preventing injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Sep 10, 2022)

The pec is feeling fine. Every time I go heavy I can feel it as the weak link, especially on the negative. I just don’t want to reinjure it. I have changed my bench press to try and put most of the load onto the triceps. So as long as I don’t go too heavy and be smart it will be fine. I want to be able to push the limits right now, nothing is holding me back with the press. I want a 280-300 press one day. I believe 250 is close. My squat and dead I will slowly try and build but it is a constant battle with little tweaks here and there (hamstring most recently) so that is the reason for the change.


----------

